# La putificación de las españolas es absoluta. Este video supera cualquier imaginación atiquense.



## Lego. (14 Sep 2021)

qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.

Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio. 

Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (14 Sep 2021)

El puto negro pagafantero. Nada que una buena pala de bellota no pueda arreglar.


----------



## John Rambo (14 Sep 2021)

Pero, vamos a ver, qué edad tiene esa chiquilla?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (14 Sep 2021)

Que le envíen el video a la Montero y a las demás feministas.
Para que vean que a muchas no les van los hombres blandengues, los hombres que promueve el NWO.
Que alguien ponga el video del Fary.


----------



## parserito (14 Sep 2021)

Jajajaja el jambo esta pensando "pfffff si apago el micro y la camara y la digo de irnos, la pongo fina... prefiero la entrevista o follarme a esta jaca a lo bestia?"


----------



## Cygnus Saint (14 Sep 2021)

Todos sabemos de sobra que lo que realmente escandaliza al OP es que ninguna chortina le haya hecho eso.

Ánimo!


----------



## HÄXAN (14 Sep 2021)

Joder, madre del amor hermoso, que asco de cubo de semen, menudo desperdicio de mujer.
Me imagino qué deben de sentir sus pobres padres al escuchar a la niña de sus ojos hablar con esa desvergüenza delante de toda España.
Es a lo que nos ha llevado el marxismo cultural y la libertad sexual mal comprendida. Criajas tratando de adquirir patrones de comportamiento sexual masculinos dejando de lado la selectividad, carácter mas propio de su sexo.
¿Quien demonios va a querer emprender algo en común con un juguete roto? ¿Vas a empezar a darle mimitos en la cama o a besar esa boca en la que se han corrido 100 antes que tu? Por no hablar de lo incapacitada que queda alguien así para amar.
Esto no está bien.

¿Y de quien crees que es producto el marxismo cultural? ¿Quien lleva años infectando a la sociedad mediante la Massmedia, la cultura POP y toda la legión de pintamonas y juntaletras estómagos agradecidos?
Te recuerdo que la industria mediática (como toda en general) está monopolizada por unos pocos grupos, que son los que establecen las líneas a seguir.


----------



## SolyCalma (14 Sep 2021)

Como para echarte a esta de novia y luego ver el video. Es como si lo guay fuese ser la más puta y escuchar musica de putas, y al mismo tiempo todo el rato que si feminazismo y demas, España es un manicomio al aire libre.


----------



## Lego. (14 Sep 2021)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Todos sabemos de sobra que lo que realmente escandaliza al OP es que ninguna chortina le haya hecho eso.
> 
> Ánimo!




"Cuanto porno y yo tan viejo"  

Ni de coña. En la época zapateril, cuando todo esto empezó a desmadrarse, si que pasé esa envidia generacional bastantes veces, se reconoce. 


Pero esto es otra cosa. No jodas. A mi esta pava me da repelús y pena ahora y ya me la daría entonces.

De hecho, me hace pensar que igual no tuve tan mala suerte con mi época, después de todo.


----------



## skan (14 Sep 2021)

Cuanto más putas mejor.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Sep 2021)

El negro maricon preguntándole a una puta cría que habla para hacerse la guapi frente a la cámara ...jijiji...jijiji.
..luego en el momento de comer polla seguro que le notas los dientes y le tienes que dar una hostia ....la típica tonta del culo .


----------



## NPCpremiun (14 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> "Cuanto porno y yo tan viejo"
> 
> Ni de coña. En la época zapateril, cuando todo esto empezó a desmadrarse, si que pasé esa envidia generacional bastantes veces, se reconoce.
> 
> ...



Internet fue el desmadre, facefook y otras redes lo normalizaron duramente, realmente internet aceleró el proceso de normalización lo que en TV sería imposible.


----------



## CocoVin (14 Sep 2021)

Joder como no sea limpita..tiene que estar pegajosa la cabrona por todos lados.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (14 Sep 2021)

Increíble documento gráfico, he conocido a alguna parecida pero no tan Bestia.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (14 Sep 2021)

El sexo es el opio del pueblo en el S.XXI, sobre todo ahora más en la mujer pero en general.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (14 Sep 2021)

Me imagino que pensaran los talibanes sobre ella


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (14 Sep 2021)

Y que mas


----------



## galapagano (14 Sep 2021)

El nivel de putificación está muy alto, no solo las niñatas, tambien hay tias maduritas (que no se dan cuenta de que los años pasan) ya mas salidas que... .


----------



## alas97 (14 Sep 2021)

*TDS PTS*


----------



## JIBA (14 Sep 2021)

alas97 dijo:


> *TDS PTS*


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (14 Sep 2021)

Muy mal. Se ha bajado la mascarilla para la entrevista. Esta poniendo en peligro al negrito entrevistador.


----------



## River in the street (14 Sep 2021)

Pobre carapadre que agarre ésta cosa en un futuro


----------



## BogadeAriete (14 Sep 2021)

Joder cambias al negro por Torbe y parece una escena nopor de Pilladas....
Niñas de 12 años tiktikeando y con Instagram zorreando... Que pena de sociedad.


----------



## Kabraloka (14 Sep 2021)

tds pts


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (14 Sep 2021)

Todas es todas.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (14 Sep 2021)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Como para echarte a esta de novia y luego ver el video. Es como si lo guay fuese ser la más puta y escuchar musica de putas, y al mismo tiempo todo el rato que si feminazismo y demas, España es un manicomio al aire libre.




Pues si. Esas zorras deberían ser descartadas para toda relación seria.

Mi exnovia, se lió con 2, antes de estar 21 años conmigo...y bueno...analizando sus líos lo vi como algo normal de 17-18 años, y salí con ella. Si se hubiese ñiado con más o unos comportamientos más guarros hubiese pasado de ella (y ojo salíamos por bares casi punkis, no eramos del opus)

Un mes antes la tía más guarra de grupo me tocó la polla, y vamos, ¿que me vean liado con esta guarra? Ni de coña, y yo era un puto crío pero tenía dignidad.

Hasta que este tipo de declaraciones en vez de poner caliente no tengan consecuencias sociales no hay nada que hacer. Lo malo es que esto está llegando hasta las de 55.


----------



## Gort (14 Sep 2021)

Ya no es solo el desparpajo impúdico con el que esta chavala habla de su vida sexual (demasiado intensa para su edad diría yo), sino lo triste de que al entrevistador no se le ocurra preguntar por otras cosas más interesantes y menos primarias (pero en fin, qué vamos a esperar de bonobos). Es como si le preguntara dónde le gusta defecar o qué platos de comida prefiere. Todo muy simplón y rastrero, lo cual da una idea del nivel cultural actual de la gente más joven.

Vemos horrorizados en qué se ha convertido esta sociedad, en un pozo de inmundicia. Da pavor pensar en la evolución de esta chica (¿es mayor de edad?) y en cómo acabará cuando deje de ser joven. Da miedo la banalización y la cosificación de los demás, que son meros objetos de placer, y es algo que se glorifica en esta "entrevista" de palurdos e ignorantes. Dan por hecho que a los demás nos interesa lo que a esta chica le gusta o no hacer con su sexo, lo cual ya es bastante elocuente de la imbecilidad y prepotencia de ambos.

Es un rotundo fracaso de la sociedad actual. Hemos creado una generación hedonista, enganchada a la pantalla e indolente. Y serán sacrificados sin contemplaciones. Generalmente, cuando se dan estos extremos, luego suele ocurrir algo que nos devuelve al extremo contrario: el del puritanismo, el recato exagerado y la represión sexual. En fin...


----------



## HUSH (14 Sep 2021)

El que no vea que es un montaje es que no se entera.

Hoy se hace lo indescriptible por un video viral y aquí lo estamos comentando.


----------



## Abubilla73 (14 Sep 2021)

A la chica no se la ve con muchas luces. No obstante, es un elemento peligroso. Mañana, puede pensar que le reventaron el ojete sin su consentimiento y marcarse Claramente una denuncia de violación múltiple.
Quien dice mañana dice dentro de 1 mes o 30 años, su palabra será suficiente.


----------



## Kremlink (14 Sep 2021)

galapagano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 774317
> 
> 
> El nivel de putificación está muy alto, no solo las niñatas, tambien hay tias maduritas (que no se dan cuenta de que los años pasan) ya mas salidas que... .



Más salidas más salidas" luego aquí no follar ni dios


----------



## AMP (14 Sep 2021)

Islam is right about (spanish) women.


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Sep 2021)

Es una estrecha, y está provocando.


----------



## Nicors (14 Sep 2021)

Pues a mi me parece bien que sean liberales cuanto más lo sean más barato nos sale follar. Bravo por la chica y además guapa la jodida. Desde luego las de mi generación son más antipáticas e hipócritas y son más guerras y encima feas. 
Yo lo tengo claro, cero compromiso, mil putas.


----------



## Menchi (14 Sep 2021)

Más que de derechas parece una hija sana de la izquierda.

Pero para lo que vale, ¿qué más da?


----------



## PA\BE (14 Sep 2021)

Lo dramático del caso es que esta chica cuenta aquello que no le avergüenza, lo que está aceptado: que te revienten el culo, te escupan en las tetas y que se te corran en la boca.

Lo que no cuenta todavía, puede ser más interesante. 
Paciencia: se normalizará próximamente.


----------



## Hairat4ever (14 Sep 2021)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> La que ha liado Bernard Bergemar jojojo.
> 
> A ver, es que es la puta moda, la gente está todo el día hablando de sexo, sexo, y más sexo. Y ya se sabe que perro ladrador, poco mordedor...
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo contigo, el sexo hoy en día ha pasado a ser de dominio público, cuando a nadie le importa ni tus gustos, ni con quién o quiénes lo haces. Vivimos en la era de etiquetar absolutamente toda nuestra intimidad.


----------



## Tigershark (14 Sep 2021)

Le gusta que la azoten pero ojo con llamarlas guapas por la calle ,son femilocas .Estas putas zorras son la que nos están jodiendo la existencia ,votan izmierda masivamente como agradecimiento de hacerlas tan putas y seguiran hasta que se mueran de cancer de coño .El negraco porque se cortó porque si le dice de ir a baño más cercano se la hace.


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Sep 2021)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Muy mal. Se ha bajado la mascarilla para la entrevista. Esta poniendo en peligro al negrito entrevistador.



Te la puedes bajar cuando vas a comer algo, no digo más.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (14 Sep 2021)

Vamos, que se ha follado al negro después de la entrevista.


----------



## Progretón (14 Sep 2021)

Yo la única duda que tengo es acerca de quién se está quedando con el personal: si sólo ella, o ambos.


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Sep 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Ya no es solo el desparpajo impúdico con el que esta chavala habla de su vida sexual (demasiado intensa para su edad diría yo), sino lo triste de que al entrevistador no se le ocurra preguntar por otras cosas más interesantes y menos primarias (pero en fin, qué vamos a esperar de bonobos). Es como si le preguntara dónde le gusta defecar o qué platos de comida prefiere. Todo muy simplón y rastrero, lo cual da una idea del nivel cultural actual de la gente más joven.
> 
> Vemos horrorizados en qué se ha convertido esta sociedad, en un pozo de inmundicia. Da pavor pensar en la evolución de esta chica (¿es mayor de edad?) y en cómo acabará cuando deje de ser joven. Da miedo la banalización y la cosificación de los demás, que son meros objetos de placer, y es algo que se glorifica en esta "entrevista" de palurdos e ignorantes. Dan por hecho que a los demás nos interesa lo que a esta chica le gusta o no hacer con su sexo, lo cual ya es bastante elocuente de la imbecilidad y prepotencia de ambos.
> 
> Es un rotundo fracaso de la sociedad actual. Hemos creado una generación hedonista, enganchada a la pantalla e indolente. Y serán sacrificados sin contemplaciones. Generalmente, cuando se dan estos extremos, luego suele ocurrir algo que nos devuelve al extremo contrario: el del puritanismo, el recato exagerado y la represión sexual. En fin...



El negro buscaba la entrevista con dobles sentidos, risitas ante preguntas sexuales, pero se encontró con una guarra que se la desmontó nada más empezar, así que ya no sabía ni por donde tirar. A partir de ahí, a cada contestación de la guarra, el negro sólo puede preguntar una nueva burrada.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (14 Sep 2021)

parserito dijo:


> Jajajaja el jambo esta pensando "pfffff si apago el micro y la camara y la digo de irnos, la pongo fina... prefiero la entrevista o follarme a esta jaca a lo bestia?"




luego manada, perdida de equilibrio, chupas culos por instintos y 180ke by de face

ademas como el del microfono no es de sevilla no se comelos 15 años, ni siquiera 15 dias


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (14 Sep 2021)

Progretón dijo:


> Yo la única duda que tengo es acerca de quién se está quedando con el personal: si sólo ella, o ambos.





que inocente eres si te creea que eso no existe. es mas cada dia abunda mas


----------



## Gorkako (14 Sep 2021)

Melafo después de pegarla un buen lavao y nada de besos


----------



## HUSH (14 Sep 2021)

Una cosa no tiene que ver con la otra, solo hay que entrar en xvideos para saber que eso existe. Pero eso tiene toda la pinta de estar preparado, yo creo que es una escenificación.


----------



## Picard (14 Sep 2021)

Made mía, pero si aún tiene los dientes de leche


----------



## NCB (14 Sep 2021)

He conocido a loomis con más vergüenza que esta pava.

Ambientemos el hilo con un poco de música para la ocasión:


----------



## Progretón (14 Sep 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Made mía, pero si aún tiene los *dientes de leche*



Joder, ¡qué mala baba tiene usted!


----------



## perrosno (14 Sep 2021)

No se Rick, me da que va de vacile la puta cria de los cojones. Pero vamos, ya me creo todo y puede ser todo lo cerda que dice.


----------



## tolomeo (14 Sep 2021)

pobre chica


----------



## NCB (14 Sep 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> No se Rick, me da que va de vacile la puta cria de los cojones. Pero vamos, ya me creo todo y puede ser todo lo cerda que dice.



Aunque fuera todo un invent, el hecho de dejarse grabar a cara descubierta diciendo esas guarradas ya dice bastante de ella.


----------



## Desencantado (14 Sep 2021)

Toda la vida diciendo los tíos "Si yo fuese tía me dejaría empotrar como una cerda en celo y me cometía las pollas de tres en tres" y cuando encontramos una que representa nuestras fantasías nos escandalizamos.

En fin. Olé su coño.

(No tengo hijas)


----------



## Frysby (14 Sep 2021)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Y que mas



Si fuese limpia mejor


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (14 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.
> 
> Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio.
> 
> Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.



La hembra tiene un único cometido (mas esencial en las sociedades), y fue un lamentable error enajenarla del mismo al tiempo que se le atribuían responsabiidades ilegítimas e impropias de sí misma. 

Es por esto que desde la antigüedad, la mujer siempre estuvo tutelada, del padre al esposo; en primer lugar, por su propio bien. Las consecuencias de despreciar esta antiquísima sabiduría, a la vista están.

Bill.


----------



## sinnombre42 (14 Sep 2021)

Qué poco sentido de la privacidad y la vergüenza.

Antes uno se quejaba de cuando las madres ponían a sus hijos de 5 años o menos en Facebook ahora veo que la moda es hablar de todas las intimidades, supongo...


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (14 Sep 2021)

si si, lo que querais, ..... pero vaya paja ,mas tonta que ha caido...


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (14 Sep 2021)

parserito dijo:


> Jajajaja el jambo esta pensando "pfffff si apago el micro y la camara y la digo de irnos, la pongo fina... prefiero la entrevista o follarme a esta jaca a lo bestia?"



No descarto que follasen los 3 después.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (14 Sep 2021)

Con este tipo de gente, como cojones esperais que España prospere?
No se diferencian de macacos en celo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2021)

un día les entra la venada y denuncian a su novio de turno ...






Ingresan en la cárcel a un amigo por volver con la novia y tener una orden de alejamiento y liberan a uno de los moros terroristas de las ramblas


¿ alguien sabe como activar a los medios ? sin duda esta noticia , ver como la chica lo lleva en su coche a prisión, es de portada . No interesa. Seria de portada si el la hubiese hecho algo, pero como es una falsa denuncia, al fin y al cabo, pues no interesa nada de nada.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## OYeah (14 Sep 2021)

Entraba a ver algo más fuerte, esto a mi no ha hecho más que ponerme palote, como al entrevistador. No veo nada anormal en lo que dice la chica.


¿Os habeis juntando aqui todos los jubilados o qué? A su edad lo más normal del mundo, y sus gustos los más normales entre las mujeres, excepto lo de tragar que eso ya depende, es un 50%.


----------



## dac1 (14 Sep 2021)

Acabara en un putiferio de casablanca...


----------



## el tio orquestas (14 Sep 2021)

40 minutos no los duro ni jugando al iRacing...


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Sep 2021)

Yo lo pongo en duda.
La mayoría no follan nunca. Es pura APARIENCIA de promiscuidad.

La que a la mujer moderna pone cachonda no es follar, ni seducir.... sino DESPRECIAR a cuántos más hombres mejor.

No compiten entre ellas a ver quien seduce más hombres. Compiten a ver quién rechaza al mejor hombre.

La mujer moderna compite en rechazo, no en seducción.

Se follaba mucho más en los 80 que ahora. Ahora lo que pasa es que hay más pornografía ambiental.


----------



## HaCHa (14 Sep 2021)

Es evidente que la pava esa está en plan "a ver si consigo decir otra todavía más gorda". Sólo hay que ver cómo se desorina.
Si tuvierais algo en la cabeza os habría saltado el detector de sarcasmo/ironías/parodias, pero cualquier cosa desas es pediros mucho a vosotros.


----------



## wopa (14 Sep 2021)

A ver, para esta gente lo de follar y eso es una vulgaridad y una rutina. Hay que ir más allá.

-¿Y que te caguen en la boca...eso también te gusta? ¿Te han metido un puño por el culo? ¿Follas con tu padre?


----------



## Play_91 (14 Sep 2021)

El problema de foro burbuja es que ponen el vídeo de cualquier choni y ya dan por hecho que todas las tías son así.
Yo también he follado con polifolladas y son tías que si, que han hecho de todo, suelen ser divertidas, pizpiretas, atractivas pero no podemos decir que todas las tías son así, me he liado con 1 profesora de universidad y con polifolladas chonis y no tiene nada que ver.
Ponéis el ejemplo de una choni loca de la cabeza y ya decís que todas son así.
Yo conozco tías que se han enrollado con 5 a los 15 años y han follado con su único novio o sus dos únicos novios hasta los 28 años, no todas son super polifolladas.
Me preocuparía más que hay un % mayor de covidiotas que de polifolladas pues las polifolladas son chicas a evitar, no hay que darles mayor importancia, hay un % grande de chicas jovenes, cada vez mayor, que son promiscuas. A mi no me interesan esas para relación así que me da igual. Yo busco una centrada en sus estudios, trabajo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2021)

le gusta que le den fuerte porque sigue su instinto. 

El coito consiste en extraer el semen del anterior haciendo el vacío en el útero. Por eso el glande tiene esa forma . 

Consiste en sacar, sacar, sacar , sacar . 

el primer chorro sale disparado para intentar llegar lo más lejos dentro del útero en el encuentro con el óvulo , el resto es para atascar y dificultar al siguiente la fecundación. 

Cuando una persona entra en celo deja de ser persona y toma las riendas el animal que llevamos dentro.

el coito es la máxima animalización , lengua, babas, sudores , abrazos ...

Los gemidos son anteriores a la existencia del lenguaje articulado. 






El coito humano tiene como finalidad desalojar el semen del anterior por eso los humanos tienen glande y los chimpancés no .


EL ANTROPOCENTRISMO CARTESIANO OBNUBILA VUESTRA MENTE . Descartes , que es el responsable del pensamiento occidental, estuvo bastante acertado en algunas cuestiones , pero como hombre de su tiempo se equivocó radicalmente al endiosar al humano y tratar a los animales como cosas y ese es el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## OYeah (14 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo lo pongo en duda.
> La mayoría no follan nunca. Es pura APARIENCIA de promiscuidad.
> 
> La que a la mujer moderna pone cachonda no es follar, ni seducir.... sino DESPRECIAR a cuántos más hombres mejor.
> ...




No tienes ni puta idea.

Ahora se folla muchísimo, en todas partes. Otra cosa es que el 60% de los hombres sean despreciados y solo follen pagando.


----------



## circodelia2 (14 Sep 2021)

Algunas como ésta los desbarres sexuales es lo mas normal, pero cuando alucinan es cuando le roban el móvil.....hay ya se transforman en niñas buenas y ejemplares, quejándose que han sido víctimas de todas las perversiones y abusos sexuales (consentidos por ellas claro).
.....


----------



## Play_91 (14 Sep 2021)

Lo peor es que esas tías ven lo de "que puta es" y lo que hacen es no follarte en la primera cita, no follarte si eres de su barrio, de su trabajo, de su piso compartido porque pueden pillar mala fama pero luego se van de vacaciones a Ibiza y allí putas al máximo jajajaja.


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Sep 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea.
> 
> Ahora se folla muchísimo, en todas partes. Otra cosa es que el 60% de los hombres sean despreciados y solo follen pagando.



Ya, y eso lo sabes.... porque te lo han dicho ellas, como la del video.

REGLA NR 1 para salir del Femimatrix: NO CREAS NI UNA PALABRA DE LAS MUJERES.


----------



## lagintoinc (14 Sep 2021)

Como se dice por aquí,"son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas".Repulsivo como la niña expone y se expone .Vivir el aquí y ahora en su máxima expresión,porque el futuro lo tiene un poquito complicado.


----------



## Fausto1880 (14 Sep 2021)

Oyeah y Don_Quijote:

No estáis diciendo cosas incompatibles.

Una mujer casada en los sesenta, de 21 años, copularía con su marido casi todos los días del año. Como dice Don_Quijote, ahora se folla menos.

Una mujer de esa edad, ahora, está soltera. Si es de las promiscuas se acuesta con 10 tíos distintos al año (20 si está de Erasmus). Se la follan menos veces, pero gente distinta.


----------



## OYeah (14 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ya, y eso lo sabes.... porque te lo han dicho ellas, como la del video.
> 
> REGLA NR 1 para salir del Femimatrix: NO CREAS NI UNA PALABRA DE LAS MUJERES.




Pero si no he hecho más que verlo... Hoy en dia las mujeres ya no tienen que aparentar ser recatadas, al contrario. Yo he tenido novias, ¿sabes? Eso de que no les gusta el sexo solo lo puede decir un betazo ignorante, un Plaster o un forero encerrado en su doritocueva preguntándose tonterias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> le gusta que le den fuerte porque sigue su instinto.
> 
> El coito consiste en extraer el semen del anterior haciendo el vacío en el útero. Por eso el glande tiene esa forma .
> 
> ...



Se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos porque los machos se peleaban entre sí con palos y piedras por conseguir las hembras.

Solo ha sobrevivido nuestra especie porque los machos evolucionaron para competir dentro de la vagina de las hembras en vez de luchar.

Los gorilas siguen vivos porque se pegan manotazos los machos, pero no saben usar palos y piedras por lo tanto sus peleas son más bien rituales para medir fuerzas pero no llegan a matarse.

Los bonobos también tiene una conducta promiscua y la hembra se deja copular por todos los machos. De hecho usan el sexo para bajar tensiones aún fuera de la época de celo.

No podría existir el fenómeno de la prostitución, tanto la puta como el cliente, si no estuviese programado en nuestro comportamiento


----------



## OYeah (14 Sep 2021)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Oyeah y Don_Quijote:
> 
> No estáis diciendo cosas incompatibles.
> 
> ...



A los 21 puede ser, a los 30 están ambos hasta los cojones el uno del otro, y follan una vez al mes. 

Venga, hostia, que todos hemos pasado por eso. ¿Qué coño estáis diciendo?


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Sep 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Pero si no he hecho más que verlo... Hoy en dia las mujeres ya no tienen que aparentar ser recatadas, al contrario. Yo he tenido novias, ¿sabes? Eso de que no les gusta el sexo solo lo puede decir un betazo ignorante, un Plaster o un forero encerrado en su doritocueva preguntándose tonterias.




Típico argumento de milenial empanao: yo, yo, yo, yo, yo, yo. No salen del yoyoyo ni a tiros.

Lo que hacen las mujeres no es aparentar ser recatadas, alelao. Es aparentar ser putas.


----------



## Vilux (14 Sep 2021)

Chica llora desconsolada en el dentista porque no va a poder chupar polla durante una semana!









Girl cries at dentist because she can't smoke weed for a week and can't suck...well just watch.


There are some that need to be vaccinated. There really are. Just make some brownies and hope love finds a way through this crisis. More videos you may like that are on a slightly higher mental level than this chick: Vaccinated people are making ot…




www.bitchute.com


----------



## OYeah (14 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Típico argumento de milenial empanao: yo, yo, yo, yo, yo, yo. No salen del yoyoyo ni a tiros.
> 
> Lo que hacen las mujeres no es aparentar ser recatadas, alelao. Es aparentar ser putas.




¿Aparentar ser putas?

Abandono la discusión, no tiene sentido. Salir a la calle que no tenéis ni idea de lo que se cuece en ella.


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Sep 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Aparentar ser putas?
> 
> Abandono la discusión, no tiene sentido. Salir a la calle que no tenéis ni idea de lo que se cuece en ella.



¿Qué discusión, alelao? 
Yoyoyoyoyoyoyo no es discutir, ni debatir, ni nada.

Los yoyoyoyoyoyoyos y los tútútútútútútútútútútútútútútú no son argumentos. Sólo los usan como argumentos los idiotas.


----------



## active2010 (14 Sep 2021)

Lo mejor es que aguanten hasta el matrimonio, claro, que se han creído?

Hacer tríos cuando yo soy un tío decente que las llevaría al altar y las respetaría?

Acaso se creen que son libres?

Yo les haría el amor en mi cama de matrimonio con la postura del misionero con un crucifijo encima contemplando la escena, como Dios manda!

Que vergüenza, esto en mis tiempos no pasaba.

puta, zorra, guarra.


----------



## germano89 (14 Sep 2021)

Luego con treinta y pocos a buscar un padre para formar una familia.

La verdad que es lamentable el nivel al que ha llegado todo esto. Den gracias al feminismo, el peor regalo envenenado del NWO para las mujeres.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Sep 2021)

Que llegue ya el Diluvio o el Armageddon o algo, que ya es insoportable vivir más tiempo en el reino de Satanás.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Sep 2021)

Ningún problema con lo que dice esta chica, salvo por un "pequeño" detalle.
Nada, una tontería.

¿A que si fuese un tío el que dijese abiertamente que le gustan los tríos y reventar ojetes ya tendríamos al ministerio de igualdad pidiendo su cabeza?

La doble moral es el problema: Niñatas hipergámicas y putificadas en extremo, mientras toda una cohorte de mentecatos babea por defecto y sin criterio. Ellas puede comportarse COMO HOMBRES TRADICIONALES (libertad sexual, variedad, múltiples parejas) y los hombres tienen que comportarse COMO MUJERES TRADICIONALES (callar, estar en casita, y decir que si a todo).

(Fijaos como le han dado la vuelta a la tortilla, y la mayoría de hombres ahora se comporta como sus madres y abuelas: Tragan cuernos y mierdas sin rechistar, mientras su parejas y novias se van de farra y se follan a siete)

Esto es algo sobre lo que habría que reflexionar: El hombre español es ahora una maruja sumisa y callada, que traga con lo que sea, y la mujer es un chulo putas al que solo le falta oler a Barón Dandy, porque las patillas y el bigote ya los tiene.

Esta capulla está tan crecidita y se muestra tan pedorra porque son muchos los que dicen "uffff" y "madre mía" y aplauden cada pamema que dice.

¿Que es una parásita que en una sociedad decente estaría en la miseria?
Por supuesto

Pero ella no es la única culpable: El problema, ya digo, es el de siempre. Los pagafantas que a cada tontería de las pedorras analfabetas las encumbran, aplauden, y alientan.

Y, por otra parte no me creo que sea tan guarra como dice: El 99% de las tías no hablan de sus mierdas sexuales con desconocidos. O es un gancho o una actriz porno.

Pues eso. A los monstruos no mirar.


----------



## DVD1975 (14 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.
> 
> Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio.
> 
> Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.



Los padres son peor que ella a ver si crees que no saben lo q hace su hija.
Hay padres que ya dicen a su hija que tengan parejas con dinero.


----------



## CommiePig (14 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.
> 
> Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio.
> 
> Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.



putificar a la mujer y al hombre, es una meta del NWO

infantilizar y sobresexualizar


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (14 Sep 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Pero si no he hecho más que verlo... Hoy en dia las mujeres ya no tienen que aparentar ser recatadas, al contrario. Yo he tenido novias, ¿sabes? Eso de que no les gusta el sexo solo lo puede decir un betazo ignorante, un Plaster o un forero encerrado en su doritocueva preguntándose tonterias.




Hombre cuando le sda por folletear , a disfrutarlo

pero que no tienen la necesidad como un tio, eso esta clarisimo, y que utilizan el sexo para cubrir sus necesidades materiales, fisicas (raro) o emocionales en el modo mas egolatra posible, pues tambien

el sexo en las tias es mas una herramienta de presion y de obtener cosas para si mismas (materiales o no) que una necesidad biologica como en el varón

pero si, cuando se ponen en faena, pues eso


----------



## deckard009 (14 Sep 2021)

Espero que se aseadita, que no quiero vello pubico en la hamburguesa del Burger, porque no creo que aspire a consultora sennior … no?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Sep 2021)

germano89 dijo:


> Luego con treinta y pocos a buscar un padre para formar una familia.
> 
> La verdad que es lamentable el nivel al que ha llegado todo esto. Den gracias al feminismo, el peor regalo envenenado del NWO para las mujeres.



¡Pues claro! Pueden hacer lo que quieran, y tienen la inmunidad absoluta que los hombres les queramos dar.

Esta se casará vestida de blanco, como si lo viera. Y tiene la inmunidad para casarse vestida de blanco con dos crios de dos alfas que le pasan la correspondiente pensión por alimentos, y se casará con un chaval que va detrás de ella desde que tenía 15 años, que ha estudiado y esta bien colocado, y que agradece que ya por fin le haya tocado el turno de catar coño, porque todo eso de que le rompan el culo era antes, ahora misionero y una vez al mes que si no se cansa la pobre, y por el culo no que ahora duele.

En vosotros esta aceptar o no estas condiciones. Yo lo tengo clarinete.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Sep 2021)

Bill Boss ❤ dijo:


> La hembra tiene un único cometido (mas esencial en las sociedades), y fue un lamentable error enajenarla del mismo al tiempo que se le atribuían responsabiidades ilegítimas e impropias de sí misma.
> 
> Es por esto que desde la antigüedad, la mujer siempre estuvo tutelada, del padre al esposo; en primer lugar, por su propio bien. Las consecuencias de despreciar esta antiquísima sabiduría, a la vista están.



Hueles a talibán facha que tiras para atrás.


----------



## Fausto1880 (14 Sep 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> A los 21 puede ser, a los 30 están ambos hasta los cojones el uno del otro, y follan una vez al mes.
> 
> Venga, hostia, que todos hemos pasado por eso. ¿Qué coño estáis diciendo?



Lo que copule una pareja que lleva diez años juntos, biológicamente es irrelevante.
Muy importante para nosotros, sí. Pero nosotros pasaremos y dejaremos menos rastro que las pisadas en la playa.


----------



## Fausto1880 (14 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Típico argumento de milenial empanao: yo, yo, yo, yo, yo, yo. No salen del yoyoyo ni a tiros.
> 
> Lo que hacen las mujeres no es aparentar ser recatadas, alelao. Es aparentar ser putas.



Haz el favor de leer bien antes de replicar. OYeah estaba diciendo exactamente lo mismo que tú: "Hoy en dia las mujeres ya no tienen que aparentar ser recatadas, al contrario."


----------



## Sawa (14 Sep 2021)

Reptilianos imponiendo la cultura del infierno a los goyims. Normal, ellos se dan por el culo desde bien pequeños. 
Son los últimos coletazos, viene la guerra y lucifer quiere que los goyims violen y maten para que sus almas se dispongan a bajar otro escalón.


----------



## drtanaka (14 Sep 2021)

Mucho postureo y luego seguro que a la segunda embestida fuerte se queja. Y no te digo nada de escupirle a la cara o darle un par de tortazos...... 016.


----------



## elena francis (14 Sep 2021)

A mi me parece un troleo. Tiene pinta de trabajo para clase de comunicación o interpretación.


----------



## Mink (14 Sep 2021)

11 segundos de video he aguantado, y eso que soy un degenerado


----------



## mxmanu (14 Sep 2021)

Tanta serda y yo ya tan mayor, kgondios


----------



## Chimpu (14 Sep 2021)

Esto es para generar visitas de tiktok, se está partiendo mucho la caja...la chavala


----------



## eltonelero (14 Sep 2021)

El problema es que muchas de estas que hacen trios apenas han llegado a los 18 y a los 30s han pasado mas rabos por su coño que japoneses en una estación de metro de Tokyo es que a la hora de cazar un beta proveedor o un tio que de verdad les enamore es que van de puretas y que han tenido solo dos relaciones "serias" y en una no follaron.

Entonces ya el rollo de leona sexua y zorra empoderada se lo esconden porque no interesa.

Son como las tias que van de bisexuale y lesbianas pero que cuando llega la hora de la verdad de buscarse pareja y estabilidad se vuelven heterosexuales de polvito misionero una vez al mes.


----------



## Chimpu (14 Sep 2021)

elena francis dijo:


> A mi me parece un troleo. Tiene pinta de trabajo para clase de comunicación o interpretación.



Huele a fake, lo que no quita que hayan tias asi de cerdas


----------



## HÄXAN (14 Sep 2021)

¿Y de quien crees que es producto el marxismo cultural? ¿Quien lleva años infectando a la sociedad mediante la Massmedia, la cultura POP y toda la legión de pintamonas y juntaletras estómagos agradecidos?
Te recuerdo que la industria mediática (como toda en general) está monopolizada por unos pocos grupos, que son los que establecen las líneas a seguir.


----------



## sinfonier (14 Sep 2021)

Patrones de comportamiento sexual impropios de gente de esa edad. Y me da lo mismo que sean hombres o mujeres. Esos patrones se adquieren a base de consumir pornografía sin ningún tipo de control, ni guía, a partir de edades donde no se está preparado para entenderlo. Y si tu opinión no consiste en aplaudir este tipo de actitudes, es que eres un fatxa asqueroso que quiere que solo se pueda tener sexo para procrear y con la luz apagada. Como en cualquier conato de debate que se pudiera plantear con el totalitarismo progre, solo hay blanco o negro.

Nos está quedando una sociedad preciosa.


----------



## REDDY (14 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.
> 
> Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio.
> 
> Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.



Joder, ya podría yo encontrar una así.
En mi entorno son difíciles no, lo siguiente.
Que uno ya no puede ni mirarlas que lo tachan de baboso.


----------



## REDDY (14 Sep 2021)

La juventud está para vivir, para experimentar al máximo.
Ya cuando pasen los 30 se les enciende el reloj biológico y la mayoría ya quieren hijos sí o sí.
Hay un tiempo para cada etapa.

Pero si por vosotros fuera, la mujeres tendrían que casarse y tener hijos ya a los 20, y metidas en casa cocinando y fregando....
Mucho criticáis a los Mohameds, pero en el fondo sois muy parecidos. 

Nos queréis retroceder de nuevo a la Edad Media.


----------



## malibux (14 Sep 2021)

Melafo brutal. 
A algunas también les mola que las ahoguen cogiéndolas del cuello, mi no entender.


----------



## Paulino (14 Sep 2021)

HUSH dijo:


> El que no vea que es un montaje es que no se entera.
> 
> Hoy se hace lo indescriptible por un video viral y aquí lo estamos comentando.



Vi a esos ninis (la mayoría panchos, negros y moros) haciendo esas entrevistas un viernes hace no mucho cuando pasaba por Sol con unos colegas con los que volvía de tomar unas birras. Iban detrás de cada chort que encontraban por el camino.

Me extrañaría más que fuera un montaje a que fuese real.


----------



## asies amoñecado (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## HUSH (14 Sep 2021)

Paulino dijo:


> Vi a esos ninis (la mayoría panchos, negros y moros) haciendo esas entrevistas un viernes hace no mucho cuando pasaba por Sol con unos colegas con los que volvía de tomar unas birras. Iban detrás de cada chort que encontraban por el camino.
> 
> Me extrañaría más que fuera un montaje a que fuese real.



Ya, pero si no encuentran el producto, lo fabrican.


----------



## PA\BE (14 Sep 2021)

Las anécdotas de pollas entre risas, y las anécdotas de abortos entre lágrimas.


----------



## Paulino (14 Sep 2021)

HUSH dijo:


> Ya, pero si no encuentran el producto, lo fabrican.



Que no hombre... qué tia se va a exponer a quedar así delante de todo dios si no es de por sí más puta que las gallinas.


----------



## Leer (14 Sep 2021)

Quería seguir viendo la entrevista, sabéis cual es el vídeo?


----------



## Ninguno (14 Sep 2021)

OP encuentra una zorra deslenguada. OP generaliza para ganar zankitos. Y así todo el día.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (14 Sep 2021)

Se la ve romántica a la chica.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (14 Sep 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Made mía, pero si aún tiene los dientes de leche



Sí, perdiditos de leche tiene los dientes, y tendrías que verle la pechera.


----------



## SRBIJE99 (14 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.
> 
> Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio.
> 
> Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.



Para mí no ha hecho nada malo, le gusta el mete saca, a todos nos gusta. Lo que pasa es que lo ha dicho mal y de manera vulgar, por eso el horror


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (14 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.
> 
> Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio.
> 
> Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.




Serán putas como ninguna, pero son las menos folladoras de todo el mundo occidental, creo que solo en los países mahometanos radicales soe folla menos.

El vídeo no parece espontáneo ni mucho menos, está amañado.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (14 Sep 2021)

SRBIJE99 dijo:


> Para mí no ha hecho nada malo, le gusta el mete saca, a todos nos gusta. Lo que pasa es que lo ha dicho mal y de manera vulgar, por eso el horror



Ha dicho de maneral vulgar, lo que hace de manera vulgar, es posible que para ti ser vulgar sea bueno, es otro debate. El sexo tiene muchas facetas, el vicio es una de ellas, el problema de frivolizar el sexo a edades tan tempranas es que de adulto va a estar destrozada, va a ser una ninfómana, nunca tendrá bastante, porque será como una droga, necesitará la dopamina del sexo, como si fuera coca. Esta chica nunca va a tener una relación afectiva sana con nadie, es lo que mucha gente no va a entender, que el sexo y la relación afectiva vaya de la mano en personas sanas mentalmente, pero como cada vez quedan menos, lo anormal será estar sano mentalmente y lo normal será ser un sodomita.


----------



## Supermanises (14 Sep 2021)

me lo he topado mucho ultimamente...
Las chavalas mas jovenes les gusta mazo el bsdm la sumision y toda esa movida. Que se las follen en plan hardcore y sometiendolas...
Nose en mi puta vida havia encontrado con esto asta ahora, con chavalas de 20 y asi...Bueno tiene su gracia... pa que negarlo, pero no tiene pinta de ser algo asi muy bueno psicologimaente hablando.
Lo he hablado con colegas y pensamos que la culpa es de el porno de internet en general...Pero a saber... Otra conclusion que yo saco es que las chavalas jovenes de ahora, las tienen mas reptilianas, como mas primarias, entonces estan como mas orientadas hacia su parte animal primaria y por eso las llama mas la atencion, las atrae el trato animal... Vamos yo no he visto a mi Gallo recitarles poesia a mi gallinas, las coje contra su voluntad y se las folla, pam pam chafandoles la cabeza y asta chao... Creo que van por ai mas los tiros, que la peña esta mas reptiliana y por ende disfrutan de un sexo mas primario y animal.
Despues, os digo una cosa, independientemente de esto, que puede ser mas o menos censurable, me refiero a la perversion de las jovenes y la hardcorizacion del sexo, la verdad que las nuevas generaciones se las puede tachar de muchas cosas, mas tontos, atrapaos por internet, drogadictos, pero si es veradd que no se les puede acusar de estar reprimidos sexualmente, mas bien al rebes, en ese aspecto se la estan gozando.


----------



## ironpipo (14 Sep 2021)

Presumen de ser la más puta entre las putas, se meten en un portal con 5 maromos, por que ellas lo valen, y después vienen los lloros. 

Que disfruten. Esta degeneración es la antesala a lo que está en camino.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (14 Sep 2021)

Yo no me creo nada de ese vídeo, yo creo que es actuación de la tipa esa. Y en caso de que no sea actuación, gran parte de ello es mentira o fantasmada, fíjense que los amigos "están flipando", si ellos desconocían todas esas cosas es porque son mentira y se las está inventando para aparentar, las nuevas generaciones son mega fantasmas, no os hacéis una idea de cuanto.


----------



## Supermanises (14 Sep 2021)

otra teoria que me saque de la manga es...:
La sociedad se esta toxificando y volviendose una trampa mortal... pro el tema de la vacunacion etc...entoces como mantienes la tension para que los hombres no salgan pitando de semejante trampa mortal... sexualizando a las lolitas...easy. Vuelves a las mujeres mas activas sexualmente, las pones a enseñar culo... generan una tension a los varones... asi no se escapa ni dios, porque las mujeres estiran mas al ser mas guarris...pero vamos es una teoria paco...total.


----------



## weyler (14 Sep 2021)

Video entero?


----------



## Th89 (14 Sep 2021)

¿Y el problema es? Yo prefiero a las mujeres sinceras, a las que no se les ve venir de lo mentirosas que son, bien lejos.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (14 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.
> 
> Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio.
> 
> Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.



Para no repetir lo mismo que se viene diciendo en 10 páginas de hilo, y además aportar algo de esperanza, o al menos inspiración, me voy a tomar la molestia de recrear ficticiamente la conversación del vídeo pero con una MUJER de VERDAD, virtuosamente FEMENINA, y por tanto, de buena moralidad:

*¿Qué es lo más raro que has hecho en la cama?*
_Dormir bocabajo_

*¿Y te gustó?*
_Fue así por indicación de mi médico. Una disfruta cada momento de la vida dando gracias por ello._

*¿Te gustan los tríos?*
_Me apasiona el Dios uno y trino, a saber, Dios Padre, Dios Hijo, y el Espíritu Santo._

*¿A ti te gusta que te den durísimo?*
_No. La violencia es algo necesario como último recurso para repeler agresiones. Reconocer un gusto por la violencia recibida implicaría que soy una agresora y por tanto estaría minando mi propia dignidad personal o convirtiéndome en sadomasoquista. Lo cual no impide que, como cualquiera que se extralimite, pueda recibir un castigo físico. Pero por ello me esfuerzo titánicamente en comportarme de forma intachable. Lo máximo que puedo._

*¿Lo máximo?*
_Sí, porque somos humanos y no somos perfectos. Todos erramos, pero en nuestra mano está arrepentirnos y abrazar el camino hacia la salvación._

*Joder, madre mía. ¿Y tu experiencia en la cama?*
_Pues muy alta, como la de la mayoría de la gente. 8 horas diarias. Pero contrario a lo que pareciere, muy productiva. Un sueño reparador, porque procuro ir con la conciencia tranquila._

*¿Eres una chica que te gusta que te dominen o te gusta dominar?*
_Soy una chica que se sabe sierva de Dios, y por tanto no acepto que nadie que no sea Él, y mucho menos a cualquier clase de poderes terrenales que me dominen._

*¿Que te dominen?*
_Nuestra forma de relacionarnos con el resto de personas tiene que ser siempre como entre hermanos. Hermanos en Cristo._

*Hostias, ay la madre... ¿Te gusta chupar?*
_Me resulta algo ordinario, prefiero pelar la fruta y comerla partida. Verme chupando una naranja o un higo no me resulta agradable, aunque no niego que sea más cómodo._

*¿Que te lo chupen?*
_No, digo que es más cómodo que tener que pelarla y comerla partida. Y cada uno en su plato lo suyo._

*¿A ti te gusta que te peguen y te azoten?*
_Ya lo he explicado antes, la violencia es algo necesario como útilmo recurso. Por otra parte somos humanos y cometemos errores. El sufrimiento también es humano. Por todo ello solo acepto flagelarme por ofender gravemente a Dios. _

*¿Entonces te pone cachonda?*
_No es que me "guste", sino que es el camino. Pero el quid de la cuestión no es en sí la flagelación, sino el arrepentimiento sincero de tus pecados. Y por tanto mucho mejor sería el no haberlos cometido. Buscar placer en la violencia te convierte en sadomasoquista._

*¿Te gusta que te insulten?*
_No es plato de buen gusto que le insulten a uno, pero como dije antes, no somos perfectos, y hay que saber escuchar las críticas más duras para aprender de nuestros posibles errores._

*¿Y que te gusta que te digan?*
_La verdad. La verdad siempre. Aunque duela._

*¿Algo como zorra, perra...?*
_Si fuera verdad, aunque dolorosa, lo aceptaría y lo agradecería por intentar ayudarme a darme cuenta de lo que soy._

*¿Escupirte?*
_Volvemos a lo de antes. Violencia. Realmente lo vería lógico si yo hubiese provocado una dolor gravísimo a alguien._

*¿En la teta?*
_He dicho un dolor gravísimo, pero no tiene por qué ser en una parte física._

*¿Dónde te gustaría que se te corra un chico?*
_Pues en un sitio como este sería lo suyo, para no tener que pedirle que se aleje y deje de hacer preguntas difíciles de digerir._

*¿Y te gusta tragar?*
_No, precisamente por eso lo digo. Tragar te produce malas digestiones._

*¿Y a ti también?*
_A mí también._

*¿Y tu primera vez que has chupado un pene?*
_Como le decía, ya que usted no cesa, lo hago yo. Pero déjeme decirle, por si no se ha dado cuenta, de que la grandiosa maravilla que tenemos mujeres y hombres es la capacidad de PROCREAR, de criar a nuestra propia descendencia, pues somos seres llenos de VIDA, y precisamente eso es lo que más molesta a todos los que promocionan las prácticas antihumanas que usted pretende sugerir y que destruyen y atomizan a la sociedad, víctima de vicios peores que la drogodependencia, para mayor gloria del Maligno, y sus esbirros en este mundo._
​


----------



## AlfredHard (14 Sep 2021)

Empiezo a pensar que la culpa de todo esto es más de los padres que encomendaron la educación de sus hijos al estado que de los propios chiquillos


----------



## skan (14 Sep 2021)

Ojalá todas fuesen así y no la típica endiosada falsa.

De todos modos que esta diga eso no quiere decir que folle con el que sea, seguramente también es bastante exigente.


----------



## corolaria (14 Sep 2021)

Es puta y su coño lo disfruta. Y cuando la mayoría van por detrás, ésta va de frente, lo cual además es un plus.
Con una novia así ya sabes lo que hay, muchos cuernos pero ningún engaño.

Que alguien me pase su teléfono, que se va a enterar, o algo.


----------



## Leonard Leakey (14 Sep 2021)

El negro suda tinta...del calenton que lleva.


----------



## AlfredHard (14 Sep 2021)

REDDY dijo:


> La juventud está para vivir, para experimentar al máximo.
> Ya cuando pasen los 30 se les enciende el reloj biológico y la mayoría ya quieren hijos sí o sí.
> Hay un tiempo para cada etapa.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, pero las decisiones tomadas en el pasado pasan factura inevitablemente, puedes hartarte a comer pollas o lo que quieras, estás en tu derecho, faltaría más, pero luego no llores cuando solo te quieran para verter su veneno y mandarte a pastar.


----------



## Desencantado (14 Sep 2021)

¿Otra vez hablando frente al espejo?


----------



## Lain Coubert (14 Sep 2021)

Qué triste, en serio. Es todavía peor que la hipersexualización que se relataba en Un Mundo Feliz...

Muy poco que hacer ya.

Ojo a los betas que penséis que os lleváis una buena hembra, guapa y con veinte y pocos años. Lo único que estáis recogiendo son sobras "reventadas", tanto de cuerpo como de mente.


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Sep 2021)

Pues imaginate esta que se le ve limpica sin tatuajes en comparacion a las guarras esas llenas de tatuajes, al menos esta es heterosexual.


----------



## TheF00l (14 Sep 2021)

Pensando bien: 
"- Si te doy X euros, ¿me contestas en plan 'guarro' extremo a todo lo que te pregunte?"
"- Venga, va"


----------



## arrpak (14 Sep 2021)

a todos os gustaría una mujer así, pero no una hija así


----------



## Sergey Vodka (14 Sep 2021)

Avre jraaaandeeee


----------



## Hamazo (14 Sep 2021)

REDDY dijo:


> La juventud está para vivir, para experimentar al máximo.
> Ya cuando pasen los 30 se les enciende el reloj biológico y la mayoría ya quieren hijos sí o sí.
> Hay un tiempo para cada etapa.
> 
> ...



Es que aquí está el éxito del islam en Europa. Ya hemos comenzado a ver tonterías de velito si y velo para allá. Pero el gran salto del islam será cuando muchos tíos hartos se conviertan al islam y puedan tener 4 mujeres y más jóvenes que ellos. Cuando vean ventajas de que no los acusen de racistas , machistas o homofobia.

El truco de las élites es que los hombres vean el islam como la solución a todos los problemas que ellos mismos han creado. Una vez todo bajo el islam, se reestructura toda la sociedad. 

Si ir más lejos, y en gente joven estoy viendo calificaciones de adolescentes niños y niñas que llaman anormales a los homosexuales, algo que yo jamás en mis 37 años he hecho. Estoy viendo en muchos sitios como incluso muchos hablan que la mujer no debería tener derecho a voto por la hipocresía en ellas , y la perdida absoluta de control en sus emociones. Algo que es un debate bastante profundo y se ha tratado en estos foros

Pues ya se ve en redes sociales estos temas impensables. El islam es el enemigo, pero el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo . Y los que ya están teniendo problemas son las tías, y los colectivos . Falta el canto de un duro para que la gente comience a decir que es la salvación de occidente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lain Coubert (14 Sep 2021)

Claro que pasará algo: únicamente al que se arrejunte con cualquier española que haya pasado por los mismos "trámites" que la protagonista del vídeo (que así a bote pronto deben de ser el 95% de españolas). Por lo demás, la sociedad seguirá hiperputificada e in crescendo.

Y que vengan a llamarme alarmista o amargado, que esto es lo único que hemos observado desde hace ya muchos años los hombres que sólo queríamos una vida tranquila al lado de una buena mujer. No, no pedíamos el derecho a saltar de flor en flor, tan sólo una hembra decente que nos valorase por nuestra inteligencia o bondad. Claramente hemos sido estafados.

Al carrer con las españordas.


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Sep 2021)

SRBIJE99 dijo:


> Para mí no ha hecho nada malo, le gusta el mete saca, a todos nos gusta. Lo que pasa es que lo ha dicho mal y de manera vulgar, por eso el horror



Yo disfruto cagando, pero no por ello me gusta el olor ni tocar mierda, y menos contarlo públicamente al primer imbécil que me lo pregunte como si dar detalles de mis ñordos y cagadas épicas fuera lo más normal del mundo


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Sep 2021)

"Que me den durísimo.Lo más que puedan"

¿Empezamos a entender por qué tienen tanto éxito Mohamed y Mamadou? Seguid asistiendo a Cursos de Nuevas Masculinidades,que vamos derechos a la extinción,cabrones.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (14 Sep 2021)

Que cerda.... Pena de padres cuando vean a la puta de su hija asi.


----------



## XRL (14 Sep 2021)

yo como hombre encantado de que se putifiquen todas,cuanto mas putas mas follaremos

los papis que disfruten lo follado xd


----------



## Johnsons (14 Sep 2021)

Pues la chavala es sincera e ya. Sexualidades hay tantas como individuos.

Hilo neomonjil del día.


----------



## Popuespe (14 Sep 2021)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Que cerda.... Pena de padres cuando vean a la puta de su hija asi.



Pues vaya usted a saber. Desde luego unos padres normales estarían muertos de pena, pero también cabe la posibilidad de que ellos, por acción u omisión, tenga mucho de responsabilidad en esas actitudes. Podríamos a los niños delante del móvil en la terraza del bar y luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Rojo amanecer (14 Sep 2021)

Putas de mierda


----------



## Johnsons (14 Sep 2021)

Quien este libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra.

Estadísticamente es más probable encontrar a chicas de esa edad siendo más "privadas" con estos temas que la chica del vídeo, pero en burbuja hemos de clamar a los cielos que tds pts y tal, como si esto fuera forocarros


----------



## gazapocontinuo (14 Sep 2021)

PERRA Y PUTA SON ADJETIVOS DESCALIFICATIVOS, YO A ESTA NO LE DOY NI UN CONTRATO, NI LOS BUENOS DIAS


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## Johnsons (14 Sep 2021)

En el pecado va la penitencia. Es asunto suyo. Francamente no me quita el sueño si forma familia o no o las consecuencias de ese vídeo


----------



## Domm (14 Sep 2021)

A lo mejor soy de otra época pero esto a mí no me sorprende. Para empezar ninguna mujer decente le dirige la palabra a un negro, desde ahí ya queda clara la catadura moral de la meretriz del vídeo.


----------



## Cicciolino (14 Sep 2021)

Chimpancés vírgenes reunidos en círculo viendo el vídeo de la pvtvrrvca en bucle mientras la insvltan polla en mano ¡pensando en el negro!

Y encima se hacen los santones.

Patético.


----------



## OYeah (14 Sep 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Para no repetir lo mismo que se viene diciendo en 10 páginas de hilo, y además aportar algo de esperanza, o al menos inspiración, me voy a tomar la molestia de recrear ficticiamente la conversación del vídeo pero con una MUJER de VERDAD, virtuosamente FEMENINA, y por tanto, de buena moralidad:
> ​*¿Qué es lo más raro que has hecho en la cama?*​_Dormir bocabajo_​​*¿Y te gustó?*​_Fue así por indicación de mi médico. Una disfruta cada momento de la vida dando gracias por ello._​​*¿Te gustan los tríos?*​_Me apasiona el Dios uno y trino, a saber, Dios Padre, Dios Hijo, y el Espíritu Santo._​​*¿A ti te gusta que te den durísimo?*​_No. La violencia es algo necesario como último recurso para repeler agresiones. Reconocer un gusto por la violencia recibida implicaría que soy una agresora y por tanto estaría minando mi propia dignidad personal o convirtiéndome en sadomasoquista. Lo cual no impide que, como cualquiera que se extralimite, pueda recibir un castigo físico. Pero por ello me esfuerzo titánicamente en comportarme de forma intachable. Lo máximo que puedo._​​*¿Lo máximo?*​_Sí, porque somos humanos y no somos perfectos. Todos erramos, pero en nuestra mano está arrepentirnos y abrazar el camino hacia la salvación._​​*Joder, madre mía. ¿Y tu experiencia en la cama?*​_Pues muy alta, como la de la mayoría de la gente. 8 horas diarias. Pero contrario a lo que pareciere, muy productiva. Un sueño reparador, porque procuro ir con la conciencia tranquila._​​*¿Eres una chica que te gusta que te dominen o te gusta dominar?*​_Soy una chica que se sabe sierva de Dios, y por tanto no acepto que nadie que no sea Él, y mucho menos a cualquier clase de poderes terrenales que me dominen._​​*¿Que te dominen?*​_Nuestra forma de relacionarnos con el resto de personas tiene que ser siempre como entre hermanos. Hermanos en Cristo._​​*Hostias, ay la madre... ¿Te gusta chupar?*​_Me resulta algo ordinario, prefiero pelar la fruta y comerla partida. Verme chupando una naranja o un higo no me resulta agradable, aunque no niego que sea más cómodo._​​*¿Que te lo chupen?*​_No, digo que es más cómodo que tener que pelarla y comerla partida. Y cada uno en su plato lo suyo._​​*¿A ti te gusta que te peguen y te azoten?*​_Ya lo he explicado antes, la violencia es algo necesario como útilmo recurso. Por otra parte somos humanos y cometemos errores. El sufrimiento también es humano. Por todo ello solo acepto flagelarme por ofender gravemente a Dios. _​​*¿Entonces te pone cachonda?*​_No es que me "guste", sino que es el camino. Pero el quid de la cuestión no es en sí la flagelación, sino el arrepentimiento sincero de tus pecados. Y por tanto mucho mejor sería el no haberlos cometido. Buscar placer en la violencia te convierte en sadomasoquista._​​*¿Te gusta que te insulten?*​_No es plato de buen gusto que le insulten a uno, pero como dije antes, no somos perfectos, y hay que saber escuchar las críticas más duras para aprender de nuestros posibles errores._​​*¿Y que te gusta que te digan?*​_La verdad. La verdad siempre. Aunque duela._​​*¿Algo como zorra, perra...?*​_Si fuera verdad, aunque dolorosa, lo aceptaría y lo agradecería por intentar ayudarme a darme cuenta de lo que soy._​​*¿Escupirte?*​_Volvemos a lo de antes. Violencia. Realmente lo vería lógico si yo hubiese probocado una dolor gravísimo a alguien._​​*¿En la teta?*​_He dicho un dolor gravísimo, pero no tiene por qué ser en una parte física._​​*¿Dónde te gustaría que se te corra un chico?*​_Pues en un sitio como este sería lo suyo, para no tener que pedirle que se aleje y deje de hacer preguntas difíciles de digerir._​​*¿Y te gusta tragar?*​_No, precisamente por eso lo digo. Tragar te produce malas digestiones._​​*¿Y a ti también?*​_A mí también._​​*¿Y tu primera vez que has chupado un pene?*​_Como le decía, ya que usted no cesa, lo hago yo. Pero déjeme decirle, por si no se ha dado cuenta, de que la grandiosa maravilla que tenemos mujeres y hombres es la capacidad de PROCREAR, de criar a nuestra propia descendencia, pues somos seres llenos de VIDA, y precisamente eso es lo que más molesta a todos los que promocionan las prácticas antihumanas que usted pretende sugerir y que destruyen y atomizan a la sociedad, víctima de vicios peores que la drogodependencia, para mayor gloria del Maligno, y sus esbirros en este mundo._​​​




Qué risas....

De todas maneras hay algo de Un Mundo Feliz en la hipersexualización de la sociedad. Se les exige a las cantantes (caso famoso de Beyonce, cantante de godspell al principio).


----------



## John Rambo (14 Sep 2021)

Gatos y prozac en 10 años.


----------



## active2010 (14 Sep 2021)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Ha dicho de maneral vulgar, lo que hace de manera vulgar, es posible que para ti ser vulgar sea bueno, es otro debate. El sexo tiene muchas facetas, el vicio es una de ellas, el problema de frivolizar el sexo a edades tan tempranas es que de adulto va a estar destrozada, va a ser una ninfómana, nunca tendrá bastante, porque será como una droga, necesitará la dopamina del sexo, como si fuera coca. Esta chica nunca va a tener una relación afectiva sana con nadie, es lo que mucha gente no va a entender, que el sexo y la relación afectiva vaya de la mano en personas sanas mentalmente, pero como cada vez quedan menos, lo anormal será estar sano mentalmente y lo normal será ser un sodomita.



Ya te gustaría a ti follar como esta cría y poder follar siempre que quieras sin ningún problema e impedimento.


----------



## MarloStanfield (14 Sep 2021)

Virgen frustrado haciendoselas pasar de nosequé en un foro


----------



## porromtrumpero (14 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.
> 
> Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio.
> 
> Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.



Parece troll la tía, pero como no lo sea será de las que solas y borrachas quieren llegar a casa después de agarrarse a algo para no caer en un portal

Quédense con la cara señores, que el día menos pensado aparece en la tele viogenizando a alguien


----------



## n_flamel (14 Sep 2021)

Si no fuese por el color de piel el entrevistador pasa por un español pagafantas y mangina más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Sep 2021)

La misma que a los 30 se preguntará donde están los hombres o suelte aquello de que los hombres no nos hemos adaptado a estos tiempos. La mujer putificada hasta su mayor extremo. Esto es dejar a la mujer a su libre albedrío.


----------



## EGO (14 Sep 2021)

Las españolas son putas de boquilla,como la animadora de american beauty.Luego te enteras de que llevan meses sin follar.


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Sep 2021)

Seguramente no haga ni la mitad de lo que dice pero lo que quiere es follarse al chico


----------



## tovarovsky (14 Sep 2021)

Vacunaos la pauta completa y a callar!! que os despedimos del curro y vais a hacer cosas como las que dice que hace la ninia del vidrio para ganaros un chusco de pan diario.


----------



## Maedhros (14 Sep 2021)

REDDY dijo:


> La juventud está para vivir, para experimentar al máximo.
> Ya cuando pasen los 30 se les enciende el reloj biológico y la mayoría ya quieren hijos sí o sí.
> Hay un tiempo para cada etapa.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, que se follen al apuntador si quieren. Pero que ACEPTEN que muchísimos tíos no queremos ni en pintura a un cubo de semen para tener hijos o relación estable.

Esta más que demostrado que a mayor número de parejas sexuales, mas probabilidades de divorcio o separación. Por cada nueva pareja sexual pierden un poco más la capacidad de enamorarse de nuevo.

Hay que ser gilipollas para emparejarse con una tía para la que vas a ser el tío número 83 en su lista y se ha ido contigo porque eres un "tío decente" y ya es hora de "asentar la cabeza". Es decir, que se le pasa el arroz y quiere al típico beta carapadre con trabajo decente aunque le de asco sexualmente.

Por cierto, con el carapadre follaran con la luz apagada y estrella de mar. Después de tener las larvas con suerte follaran una vez al mes. Y a los 5 años de casados divorcio. Menudo planazo.

Yo tengo suerte de haber pillado una chica más o menos tradicional. Pero si me viera soltero de nuevo, iba a participar en esta farsa su puta madre.

A la más mínima red flag MFH y si se hace falta, profesionales.


----------



## Gusman (14 Sep 2021)

Sola y borracha quiero llegar sodomizada a casa...


----------



## Tigershark (14 Sep 2021)

Te puedes cargar una nación tirando una bomba nuclear o hacer que las mujeres jóvenes sean asi de putas , terreno baldio .señores ,pero no es cosa de esta generación la putificación viene de largo.


----------



## Popuespe (14 Sep 2021)

Pero en tanto en cuanto no lo veten, es responsabilidad de los padres, que chiquilla no hurgue en esos contenidos.


----------



## kicorv (14 Sep 2021)

No perdona, la madre y el padre seguramente ya no son como los de antes. serán jóvenes y esto ni les va ni les viene. incluso la madre se sentirá orgullosa de lo explícita y moderna que es su hija.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## wintermute81 (14 Sep 2021)

Menudo desecho humano.


----------



## Gonorrea (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## Gorrión (14 Sep 2021)

HÄXAN dijo:


> Joder, madre del amor hermoso, que asco de cubo de semen, menudo desperdicio de mujer.
> Me imagino que deben de sentir sus pobres padres al escuchar a la niña de sus ojos hablar con esa desvergüenza delante de toda España.
> Es a lo que nos ha llevado el marxismo cultural y la libertad sexual mal comprendida. Criajas tratando de adquirir patrones de comportamiento sexual masculinos dejando de lado la selectividad, carácter mas propio de su sexo.
> ¿Quien demonios va a querer emprender algo en común con un juguete roto? ¿Vas a empezar a darle mimitos en la cama o a besar esa boca en la que se han corrido 100 antes que tu? Por no hablar de lo incapacitada que queda alguien así para amar.
> ...



Los padres la han criado y educado, lo que ves es el fruto de su esfuerzo.

Vamos, que lo ven bien.


----------



## jkaza (14 Sep 2021)

Es una pobre desgraciada que quiere subir su autoestima llamando la atención de esa manera.

Algo típico en muchas mujeres hoy en día, solo quieren likes o follar para subir su autoestima.


----------



## Gigatr0n (14 Sep 2021)

Ya no está el video... ¿se puede saber que pasaba ahí?


----------



## kicorv (14 Sep 2021)

elena francis dijo:


> A mi me parece un troleo. Tiene pinta de trabajo para clase de comunicación o interpretación.



Sí sí, yo creo que de catequesis.

Te quiereh ihhh, pelo unicornio.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Sep 2021)

Se nota que improvisa, intentando quedar (tontamente) de chulita.

Antiguamente también se hacían estas cosas, tipo "ay, sí, cuánto he follao", pero siendo aún más virgen que la Macarena. Y las palabras se las llevaba el viento, y no pasaba nada.
A esas edades siempre se es un poco bocas, o mucho, como ella.


Pero ahora, basta que alguien que la conozca vea el vídeo para que se haya jodido, si no la vida, sí los próximos años.
Me da pena, espero que no le pase eso.


----------



## SPQR (14 Sep 2021)

John Rambo dijo:


> Pero, vamos a ver, qué edad tiene esa chiquilla?



17 o 18 diria yo.

Y tiene mas experiencia sepsual que medio el 80% de los foreros...


----------



## NCB (14 Sep 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Se nota que improvisa, intentando quedar (tontamente) de chulita.
> 
> Antiguamente también se hacían estas cosas, tipo "ay, sí, cuánto he follao", pero siendo aún más virgen que la Macarena. Y las palabras se las llevaba el viento, y no pasaba nada.
> A esas edades siempre se es un poco bocas, o mucho, como ella.
> ...



Ajoyagua, por poota


----------



## el violador de mentes (14 Sep 2021)

HÄXAN dijo:


> Joder, madre del amor hermoso, que asco de cubo de semen, menudo desperdicio de mujer.
> Me imagino que deben de sentir sus pobres padres al escuchar a la niña de sus ojos hablar con esa desvergüenza delante de toda España.
> Es a lo que nos ha llevado el marxismo cultural y la libertad sexual mal comprendida. Criajas tratando de adquirir patrones de comportamiento sexual masculinos dejando de lado la selectividad, carácter mas propio de su sexo.
> ¿Quien demonios va a querer emprender algo en común con un juguete roto? ¿Vas a empezar a darle mimitos en la cama o a besar esa boca en la que se han corrido 100 antes que tu? Por no hablar de lo incapacitada que queda alguien así para amar.
> ...



No existe el "marxismo cultural". Lo que rige es el "capitalismo cultural".

El "marxismo cultural" es una teoría de la conspiración gilipollas para gilipollas, que viene de EEUU.

Por ejemplo, el feminismo es una operación que surge de la Cía y es apoyada por las grandes empresas y se esparce por influencia usana ¿eso es marxismo cultural? yo no veo a los chinos ni aceptando ni promoviendo esa basura; es CAPITALISMO, no marxismo.


----------



## kicorv (14 Sep 2021)

Pero vamos a ver, pero vamos a ver…

Eso lleva mucho más tiempo entre nosotros de lo que pensáis. ESAS LISTAS que se follan a diestro y siniestro en plan 007 para que no se entere ni Cristo. La de amigos que conozco que se han follado juntos a una tía o se las ha chupado…

Esta, sin embargo, pertenece a una generación que promueve todo lo que sea moderno y contrario a lo tradicional, como la intimidad, la sexualidad, la familia, la dignidad, etc. Por tanto, una GUARRILLA como la del vídeo, hasta no hace mucho, hacía lo mismo PERO CALLADA, ESCONDIDA.

Y aprovecho para usar la alegoría que siempre uso en estos casos: si un niño pequeño le pega a un adulto, incluso haciéndole daño, debería este responder? NO, porque sabe y se supone que tiene una situación ventajosa y debe ser prudente. LO MISMO, debería pasar con la mujer y su posición ventajosa para follar.

No obstante, que no se os olvide: las mujeres en contraposición tiene una desventaja no menos importante. Imagínate que tú novia y tú tenéis 35 años después de muchos años juntos. Si la dejas, tu tienes aún mucho tiempo o toda la vida para formar una familia. Ella, no. Es más, aunque se la sudara el tema familia, ya se puede ir olvidando de tíos más jóvenes que ella. Un tío, no.


----------



## elKaiser (14 Sep 2021)

Sí lo que dice la tipa es cierto, tiene que ser un reservorio de las mas variadas ETS.


----------



## un mundo feliz (14 Sep 2021)

Mentalidad de chavalas como la del video + botón nuclear de leyes no es no = ¿ Que puede salir mal ? . 

Me da igual si el video es falso, esa mentalidad existe hoy en dia mas de lo que imaginamos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Sep 2021)

EGO dijo:


> Las españolas son putas de boquilla,como la animadora de american beauty.Luego te enteras de que llevan meses sin follar.



Las que conozco yo te aseguro que no follan de boquilla.


----------



## Hexágono (14 Sep 2021)

Ya me gustaría a mi reventarla también.


----------



## Vctrlnz (14 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.
> 
> Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio.
> 
> Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.



Lo malo es que hay tontos como tú que se lo creen.
Es un montaje.
La que hace eso es por dinero, y si lo hace por vicio no lo cuenta al primer negro que le pregunta.


----------



## Castellano (14 Sep 2021)

Este tipo de putones siempre han existido.
La diferencia es que antes no iban presumiendo, era algo de lo que una mujer/chica no iba presumiendo.
Ahora parece ser un motivo de orgullo.

Por cierto el hijo de unos amigos que tiene 14 años, se echó una novieta de su edad este verano, y ya se la trincó el campeón, le pregunté si la había desvirgado, y me dijo que no, que ya se había zumbado a otros tres antes que a él, me quede.
Eso sí el chaval es avispado, se aprovecha de la putificación de su generación y ya lleva tres chavalas diferentes a las que se ha zumbado sin haber cumplido los 15


----------



## Jebediah (14 Sep 2021)

T_D_S P_T_S


----------



## juster (14 Sep 2021)

CUANDO SE QUEDE EMBARAZADA SE LE PASARA EL ARDOR !!!!!


----------



## Dj Puesto (14 Sep 2021)

Conozco alguna que ha sido así, cosas de tragarse el discurso de la izquierda y no solo el de la izquierda, ahora es la puta del pueblo y llora con su gato porque sus amigas se casan y ella no


----------



## Santolin (14 Sep 2021)

Que guay es que te azoten y te digan que eres una puta al oído mientras te rompen el culo y se corren en tu boca, es el PROGRESO, la diferencia es que a ella se lo hacen unos negratas pero a los que defienden esto se lo hace el gobierno


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Sep 2021)

Elegante, a la par que discreta


----------



## porfin (14 Sep 2021)

Pero que se esta quedando con el personal....joder...parecéis nuevos, coño


----------



## DVD1975 (14 Sep 2021)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Conozco alguna que ha sido así, cosas de tragarse el discurso de la izquierda y no solo el de la izquierda, ahora es la puta del pueblo y llora con su gato porque sus amigas se casan y ella no



Y yo tengo una ex vecina que se acostaba con los novios en la cama de los padres.
El consejo de la madre tu prueba.
Estuvo casada con un rumano que la dejo.
Fue hacerse funcionaria conocer a un militar soltero de 50 años alto cargo y la madre va diciendo por la calle mira mi hija lo bien que se ha colocado con un alto cargo de misa los domingos jajaa.
Es como lo del obispo de solsona con la satanista.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (14 Sep 2021)

Estoy cagando y viendo ese vídeo… se me ha puesto la polla como un litro vino.


----------



## Funciovago (14 Sep 2021)

Lo que nos vamos a reir dentro de unos años, esto es como los tatuajes, hoy te haces uno muy "guay" y dentro de 5 años te parece feísimo. Las sociedades cambian, los que tengan 40 años sabrán lo que ha cambiado el mundo en todo este tiempo (entre otras cosas el destape). Quien te dice a ti que en 30 años las cosas vuelvan a ser como antes...

Lo bueno de internet es que las cosas no desaparecen y esta chica no tiene 2 dedos de frente, lo normal con esas edades.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Sep 2021)

Me lo pasaron anoche y estuve con la polla izada en vela durante un largo rato, ufffffff mira macho, menuda potranca, encima está buena la hija de la gran puta, con toda la naturalidad diciendo todo lo que hace, debe ser una diosa en la cama y la reina de las mamadas, mmmm, el vídeo se corta misteriosamente cuando aparecen los de azul, no me extrañaria nada que el niggi acabase zumbandosela o que acabase en cuarteto con los caballero caballero, cualquier cosa es posible con una chica así.


----------



## Chulapo (14 Sep 2021)

El tema es que esta fulana estará tomando pastillas contra todas sus enfermedades mentales de las que huye en el putiferio, que a su vez le está creando más y más heridas espirituales, lo que ahonda sus problemas mentales.


----------



## Vlaamse stront (14 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.
> 
> Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio.
> 
> Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.



Claro burbujeros de mierda, vuestra madre no la chupaba era un santa que se casó por la iglesia y sacó adelante una familia, jajajajajjajja!!!


----------



## kelden (14 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.
> 
> Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio.
> 
> Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.



Eso tiene toda la pinta de ser el principio de un video porno de Torbe u otro cutre similar .......   Desde luego os las meten dobladas .... 

No te das cuenta de que repite punto por punto todos los fetiches del porno?: DP, mamadas, corridas en la cara, me gusta tragar, que me azoten, que me escupan, etc...etc... Coño si parece un guión .....


----------



## charofilia (14 Sep 2021)

que la destruyan el culo me importa poco
a mí lo que me preocupa es la destrucción de occidente


----------



## Kluster (14 Sep 2021)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Me imagino que pensaran los talibanes sobre ella



Pues como una cabra pero un poco mejor.


----------



## Kluster (14 Sep 2021)

Vlaamse stront dijo:


> Claro burbujeros de mierda, vuestra madre no la chupaba era un santa que se casó por la iglesia y sacó adelante una familia, jajajajajjajja!!!


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Sep 2021)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> No existe el "marxismo cultural". Lo que rige es el "capitalismo cultural".
> 
> El "marxismo cultural" es una teoría de la conspiración gilipollas para gilipollas, que viene de EEUU.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el feminismo es una operación que surge de la Cía y es apoyada por las grandes empresas y se esparce por influencia usana ¿eso es marxismo cultural? yo no veo a los chinos ni aceptando ni promoviendo esa basura; es CAPITALISMO, no marxismo.



Pues si, nunca entendere a estos jilipuertas con esa historia, es como si el narigudo se haya echo el traje de camuflaje con los idiotas estos.


----------



## kelden (14 Sep 2021)

Castellano dijo:


> Este tipo de putones siempre han existido.
> La diferencia es que antes no iban presumiendo, era algo de lo que una mujer/chica no iba presumiendo.
> Ahora parece ser un motivo de orgullo.
> 
> ...




   El chaval es avispado y la chavala puta ....


----------



## kelden (14 Sep 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Seguramente no haga ni la mitad de lo que dice pero lo que quiere es follarse al chico



Te voy a decir como sigue: se sube con el negro y los colegas a una habitación de hotel, graban un gangbang con el movil, lo suben a onlyfans o pornhub y te cobran 10 € por verlo.


----------



## kelden (14 Sep 2021)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ya no está el video... ¿se puede saber que pasaba ahí?



Nada .... era el principio de un video porno de una productora cutre tipo Torbe o incluso casero para onlyfans .... La gracia es que estos mermaos se han tragao que ese es comportamiento habitual de una tia cualquiera, todo por culpa de los rojos que han desterrado la moral de este pais ....


----------



## GonX (14 Sep 2021)

active2010 dijo:


> Lo mejor es que aguanten hasta el matrimonio, claro, que se han creído?
> 
> Hacer tríos cuando yo soy un tío decente que las llevaría al altar y las respetaría?
> 
> ...


----------



## medion_no (14 Sep 2021)

Mae mia como esta el patio que puta verguenza.


----------



## Santon (14 Sep 2021)

No me creo nada. 

Si una mujer de verdad es así y no tiene pudor en que se sepa se mete a puta directamente, estaría perdiendo mucho dinero si no lo hiciese.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Sep 2021)

Castellano dijo:


> Este tipo de putones siempre han existido.
> La diferencia es que antes no iban presumiendo, era algo de lo que una mujer/chica no iba presumiendo.
> Ahora parece ser un motivo de orgullo.
> 
> ...



*¡¡¡¡Bien por el zagal!!!!*


----------



## Marco Porcio (14 Sep 2021)

A ver, es una PROSTITUTA. El problemas es que ahora son tan retrasadas que ni les da el coco para cobrarles a los clientes.

Espero que se hubiera vacuñado antes de chupar tanto pichín de todos modos, gñé, gñé!!!


----------



## lefebre (14 Sep 2021)

John Rambo dijo:


> Pero, vamos a ver, qué edad tiene esa chiquilla?



La suficiente para que la revienten el culo, ya lo dice ella. El tema es que la pobre ha nacido enmurada. Hace bien en hacer caja ahora, porque luego las va a pasar putas (en todos los sentidos)


----------



## lefebre (14 Sep 2021)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> A ver, es una PROSTITUTA. El problemas es que ahora son tan retrasadas que ni les da el coco para cobrarles a los clientes.
> 
> Espero que se hubiera vacuñado antes de chupar tanto pichín.



Les cobra, amigo, les cobra.


----------



## Marco Porcio (14 Sep 2021)

lefebre dijo:


> Les cobra, amigo, les cobra.



Tu crees?


----------



## GonX (14 Sep 2021)

No conocéis ningún tio que haga trios? No conocéis ninguna chica a quien se le hayan corrido encima o en la boca? No conocéis a ninguna chica que le hayan dado pro detrás? Habéis hecho esto alguna vez vosotros mismos? Lo habéis deseado o visto en alguna peli porno? No habéis azotado (ninimamente) a ninguna chica en la cama ni le habeis dicho ninguna guarrada nunca a nadie??? Esta tia no dice nada extraño o nuevo que no sea normal en alguien con bastante afición al sexo, ella lo practica como cualquier tio que también sea un poco viciado y esto no lo convierte en jigaló supongo. No entiendo que la mireis como una extraterrestre, pero tengo por seguro que os la cascais a diario con videos o fantasias con cosas más duras, soys una panda de hipocritas.


----------



## Axouxere (14 Sep 2021)

Veo este vídeo, u otros semejantes y me cuesta creer que puedan ser verdad. Me imagino que son estudiantes de artes escénicas o cosas así y están haciendo una performance para clase o para pasar un rato de risas.


----------



## SOY (14 Sep 2021)

¿Sabéis que sucedió con Sodoma y Gomorra?. Pues eso. La putificación, de ellas y ellos, es otra señal de que estamos a las puertas del apocalipsis.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## mberon (14 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.
> 
> Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio.
> 
> Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.



Por ahí, por Sol, lo que suele abundar es este tipo de gente, putillas y maricones.


----------



## Axouxere (14 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Elegante, a la par que discreta



Me has recordado el dicho: _*Lo que una mujer hace, una dama no lo cuenta*_, que es la versión en mujer del *Lo que un hombre hace, un caballero no lo cuenta.*


----------



## Hannibaal (14 Sep 2021)

Es verdad que la putificación de las españolas ha ido en aumento desde que se instauró el nefasto régimen del 78, pero tampoco pretendamos que esa fulana representa a la española media, ya no es que sea puta es que es una descerebrada contandoselo con orgullo al mundo entero, eso no lo harían la mayoría, serán putas pero por lo menos disimulan.


----------



## lefebre (14 Sep 2021)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Tu crees?



Estoy convencido. El youtuber ese hace entrevistas a putas (Torbe, onlyfans, pasión.com...)


----------



## active2010 (14 Sep 2021)

Pues claro, ya no quedan personas como las de antes, que teníamos una gran moral y temor de Dios.


----------



## OYeah (14 Sep 2021)

GonX dijo:


> No conocéis ningún tio que haga trios? No conocéis ninguna chica a quien se le hayan corrido encima o en la boca? No conocéis a ninguna chica que le hayan dado pro detrás? Habéis hecho esto alguna vez vosotros mismos? Lo habéis deseado o visto en alguna peli porno? No habéis azotado (ninimamente) a ninguna chica en la cama ni le habeis dicho ninguna guarrada nunca a nadie??? Esta tia no dice nada extraño o nuevo que no sea normal en alquien con afición al sexo, ella lo practica como cualquier tio que también sea un poco viciado y esto no lo convierte en jigaló supongo. No entiendo que la mireis como una extraterrestre, pero tengo por seguro que os la cascais a diario con videos o fantasias con cosas más duras, soys una panda de hipocritas.




Yo estoy alucinando con el foro. Vaya nido de chupacirios monaguillos pajilleros. 

Yo no veo que haya dicho NADA extraño. Lo que les gusta a muchas. Es más, da a entender que por el culo no le gusta tanto, cuando a mi una novia me lo pedia constantemente.


----------



## fredesvindo (14 Sep 2021)

Todo una puta mentira para dar morbo, ella esta actuando.


----------



## fredesvindo (14 Sep 2021)

Como se entere Abalos.....


----------



## theelf (14 Sep 2021)

Yo he echo trios y cosas mas guarras

No veo el problema


----------



## Charles B. (14 Sep 2021)

Mejor córtate la polla y disfruta de tu celibato.


----------



## Topacio (14 Sep 2021)

Cuando la conquista musulmana se efectue, esta gente y sus manginazos pagafantas serán carne de cañón.

Ojalá aprendiesen de otra forma, pero una vez que se echan al vicio...


----------



## kicorv (14 Sep 2021)

Yo apuesto que es algo del mundo del porno… que luego cambian de escena y se folla al negro o a otro/s


----------



## OYeah (14 Sep 2021)

Este hilo me recuerda a cuando no se reconocia ni se aceptaba el onanismo.

Estaba muy mal visto y nadie se pajeaba. Nadie. 

Claro. Of course.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (14 Sep 2021)

skan dijo:


> Ojalá todas fuesen así y no la típica endiosada falsa.
> 
> De todos modos que esta diga eso no quiere decir que folle con el que sea, seguramente también es bastante exigente.



Mandingos con mango mandan.

Seguro que luego se peto al entrevistador.


----------



## active2010 (14 Sep 2021)

Por fin alguien que habla como Dios manda!


----------



## Chocochomocho (14 Sep 2021)

Me pido lapidarla en unos años.


----------



## mberon (14 Sep 2021)

La tía ésta, por las pintas, y cómo lo cuenta, o es una actriz porno ya, o va camino.. además de dónde lo cuenta.


----------



## active2010 (14 Sep 2021)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Me pido lapidarla en unos años.



Hacia eso van los más puristas del foro, jajajajajjajajaja


----------



## Niarmiu (14 Sep 2021)

Veo este tipo de vídeos (y los de mostopapi) y de verdad que me siento asexual y una monjita de la caridad. Pero la verdad es que he oído a chavalas decir cosas 1000 veces peores


----------



## Gigatr0n (14 Sep 2021)

Lástima no haberlo podido ver y poder opinar objetivamente... en fín.




kelden dijo:


> Nada .... era el principio de un video porno de una productora cutre tipo Torbe o incluso casero para onlyfans .... La gracia es que estos mermaos se han tragao que ese es comportamiento habitual de una tia cualquiera, todo por culpa de los rojos que han desterrado la moral de este pais ....



... ya decía yo... que algo de esto tenía que ser.


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Sep 2021)

Otra víctima más del patriarcado.


----------



## OYeah (14 Sep 2021)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Lástima no haberlo podido ver y poder opinar objetivamente... en fín.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eres muy pesado, muy trollaco, hijo de puta. Te vas directo al ignore, estoy de ti hasta la figa.

El video sigue funcionando como al principio, desgraciado.

Calopez, manda estos imbéciles a tomar por culo, coño, que no hacen más que ensuciar los hilos y hacernos perder el tiempo.


----------



## Roquete (14 Sep 2021)

Por sus gestos y por cómo dice lo que dice, si hubiera nacido en una cultura donde ser guay fuera darse golpes contra la cabeza, la veriáis decir que ella se da más golpes que nadie. Es decir, que es una "attention whore" de manual y todo lo que dice un órdago para hacerse la lista.

La chica aquella que decía ser falangista (una que se hizo muy polular en el foro) tenía el mismo puñetero defecto.

El problema de la mayor parte de los jóvenes esr es el "attention whorismo"; solo quieren ser especiales, sea como sea, sin entender qué están diciendo o haciendo realmente.

Claro, los muchachos, consumidos de desesperación sexual, se quedan estupefactos y entran al juego. Una pena, porque en este caso, la forma de neutralizarla es no hacerla ni puto caso (y no porque haya delito en lo sexual, sino en el juego que se monta).


----------



## Roquete (14 Sep 2021)

Niarmiu dijo:


> Veo este tipo de vídeos (y los de mostopapi) y de verdad que me siento asexual y una monjita de la caridad. Pero la verdad es que he oído a chavalas decir cosas 1000 veces peores



¿1000 veces peores?!! ¡jajaja!, cuéntanos;no se puede decir eso sin dar, al menos, un botón de muestra.


----------



## Yomimo (14 Sep 2021)

Además de pvta es retrasada mental.


----------



## jesus88 (14 Sep 2021)

buenos tiempos para golfear a tope, quien tuviera 20 años.

pero pesimos para casarte y tener hijos.

lo contrario que en 1970.


----------



## Bohdrih (14 Sep 2021)

Escenificación de manual ¿cobró por esa entrevista "casual"?


----------



## Bohdrih (14 Sep 2021)

thanos2 dijo:


> A veces parece que sean falsas para que las vean las más jóvenes y tomen un modelo de comportamiento.



¿A veces? Es justo eso, para normalizar estos valores.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (14 Sep 2021)

Cuando tenga papiloma no le parecerá tan guay esto de follarse al primero que pasa.


----------



## Padre_Karras (14 Sep 2021)

Tenéis poca imaginación....


----------



## UNGERN (14 Sep 2021)

Las sorpresas se las lleva uno con las mosquitas muertas, no con las que van largando.


----------



## Pútrido (14 Sep 2021)

Típica carne de cañón para las producciones de Torbe.


----------



## spamrakuen (14 Sep 2021)

Os creeis cualquier mierda.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (14 Sep 2021)

Y teneis a vuestra esposa tradicional nacionalpagafantas .... a llorrar a jerusalem


----------



## KUTRONIO (14 Sep 2021)

theelf dijo:


> Yo he echo trios y cosas mas guarras
> 
> No veo el problema



Yo también y he pensado lo mismo


----------



## gpm (14 Sep 2021)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Como para echarte a esta de novia y luego ver el video. Es como si lo guay fuese ser la más puta y escuchar musica de putas, y al mismo tiempo todo el rato que si feminazismo y demas, España es un manicomio al aire libre.




Es esto.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (14 Sep 2021)

Eso de que siempre para follar hace trios suena a Menas a kilometros.....

no tendra ni 19 años


----------



## Ochoa (14 Sep 2021)

Las mujeres son las cobayas premium del NOM. En tan alta consideración las tienen los de arriba.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (14 Sep 2021)

Esta es que ha estudiado en la *Putísima Concepción de María, *es normal


----------



## Fausto1880 (14 Sep 2021)

AlfredHard dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que la culpa de todo esto es más de los padres que encomendaron la educación de sus hijos al estado que de los propios chiquillos



Los padres, en su gran mayoría, no tuvieron opción.


----------



## Malvender (14 Sep 2021)

A ver…… es blanca y heterosexual, vale que es un auténtica cerda, pero es que lo queréis todo


----------



## Adhoc (14 Sep 2021)

.


----------



## Ochoa (14 Sep 2021)

Malvender dijo:


> A ver…… es *blanca* y heterosexual



La plantas en cualquier país de Mezcloamérica y pasaría por local.


----------



## theelf (14 Sep 2021)

Con dos mujeres... sinceramente ver una polla de un tio en mismo sitio me daria asco


----------



## CuervoDrogado (14 Sep 2021)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Qué triste, en serio. Es todavía peor que la hipersexualización que se relataba en Un Mundo Feliz...
> 
> Muy poco que hacer ya.
> 
> Ojo a los betas que penséis que os lleváis una buena hembra, guapa y con veinte y pocos años. Lo único que estáis recogiendo son sobras "reventadas", tanto de cuerpo como de mente.



Me quedo con esa ultima frase.


----------



## IMPULSES (14 Sep 2021)

No sabéis la cantidad de tías que hay así, la única diferencia es que no lo dicen a los 4 vientos. 
Flipo que esta tía, haya generado 22 páginas de comentarios.


----------



## fluffy (14 Sep 2021)

Pero si es una cría!


----------



## CuervoDrogado (14 Sep 2021)

Pero que alguna que no sea asi???? cada dia lo dudo mas


----------



## piensaflexible (14 Sep 2021)

De treinta o 35 para arriba ya no eran así, ni de jóvenes ni ahora. De más edad ya ni hablamos, salvo alguna excepción y era por todos conocida como la guarra del pueblo.Es la última generación la que ha salido super degenerada .


----------



## opinator (14 Sep 2021)

La España que quieres... Y tal.


----------



## DVD1975 (14 Sep 2021)

Antes a un hombre le ponía una virgen ahora les ponen las ninfómanas.
Sólo q su mujer no puede ser una ninfómana.


----------



## warlok (14 Sep 2021)

Me muero de pvta envidia

no hay mas.


----------



## Play_91 (15 Sep 2021)

Le das biberón que le encanta cada noche antes de irse a dormir.


----------



## Play_91 (15 Sep 2021)

IMPULSES dijo:


> No sabéis la cantidad de tías que hay así, la única diferencia es que no lo dicen a los 4 vientos.
> Flipo que esta tía, haya generado 22 páginas de comentarios.



Yo se de tías que dicen eso a los 4 vientos y luego me las he follado, presumiendo de que les gustaba mucho el sexo y estrella de mar + sumisa, que no le gustaba ni que le metiesen los dedos en el coño, no se sabía mover, no tomaba la iniciativa y al final me reconoció, tras decirme que me corriese en su boca, que no le gustaba.

Iba de que le gustaba mucho el sexo y luego mira, uno de las experiencias más extrañas de mi vida, es que no le gustaba que le metiesen los dedos, tenía los pezones sensibles y además todo lo que te he dicho. Hasta te decía no le gustaba que le chupasen el culo que eso eran cosas que le gustaban a los tíos porque tenemos el punto G ahí pero a ella no.

No me extrañaría una tía que diga eso por la tele y luego sea estrella de mar total.

Yo soy activo pero tener que estar tirando todo el puto rato de ella y luego quedar eufórica diciéndome "me has alegrado el día" y resulta que yo estaba reventado mentalmente de todo lo que me lo curré que si la muevo así, le hago asá, ésto, lo otro...

y a veces me decía: no no me hagas eso y yo quedándome con los sitios que le gustaban, los que no, tener que tener cuidao con los que no para no volver a tocarlos, los que le gustaba me implicaba ahí más, fue un desgaste mental enorme.

Cuando me iba pensaba: vaya cara dura cabrona, ha sido un polvazo gracias a mi porque gracias a ti hubiese sido una mierda.


----------



## Waterman (15 Sep 2021)

No es no


----------



## Barspin (15 Sep 2021)

De las pocas que reconoce orgullosa que tiene el tacómetro reventado. Pero la han reventado canis, dudo que haya probado un poyón de berdac.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (15 Sep 2021)

_Have you served in the US Army ???_ Cuente, cuente... "Queremos de saber" ( "we wanna know")...


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Sep 2021)

*ES LA BOMBA GAY !*

es un ataque de ingeniería social a la población española que consiste en que las nuevas generaciones se comporten como gays. 

Es decir al deconstruir a la mujer como hembra de la especie humana y por lo tanto madre , proclamando la " igualdad " como mantra principal , la convierten en hombre sin pene . 

Las relaciones ya no son para formar una familia con hijos , sino una asociación para follar : para drogarse con la dopamina generada por el sexo durante un tiempo más o menos corto ( como los gays ) 

Lo mismo es una vagina estéril que el culo de un señor peludo o una muñeca hinchable o una cabra ... son parafilias para drogar a la población. 

Es un ataque similar al que hicieron en China con el opio, pero la propia DOPAMINA ( que es opio endógeno )


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Sep 2021)

No sé, me parece un poco forzado. Coño que hay actrices porno mucho más púdicas. No me invento nada, hay todo un género sobre castings de sofá o algo similar donde "entrevistan" a la muchacha en cuestión y no suelen ser tan explícitas.

A ver si es que se dedica al negocio en particular.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (15 Sep 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Pues si. Esas zorras deberían ser descartadas para toda relación seria.
> 
> Mi exnovia, se lió con 2, antes de estar 21 años conmigo...y bueno...analizando sus líos lo vi como algo normal de 17-18 años, y salí con ella. Si se hubiese ñiado con más o unos comportamientos más guarros hubiese pasado de ella (y ojo salíamos por bares casi punkis, no eramos del opus)
> 
> ...



Tu exnovio te dijo que se lió solo con 2 ???? Jajaja, multiplícalo por un coeficiente de corrección de 12. Dos docenas. 

Con la mayoría que he salido me han dicho lo mismo, que yo era el tercero. Me mondo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Sep 2021)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Antes a un hombre le ponía una virgen ahora les ponen las ninfómanas.
> Sólo q su mujer no puede ser una ninfómana.



Ningún hombre quiere una ninfómana para algo serio.


----------



## Glokta (15 Sep 2021)

Bondades del posmodernismo


----------



## F.Alonso21 (15 Sep 2021)

Si es verdad lo que dice, que en este pais en esos temas la gente cuenta 100, y la realidad es 10, veo que desperdicia su energia y putificacion ofreciendose gratis, sin acabar como pornstar o sin acabar como una escort.

Al menos con unos pocos años asi se podia retirar y hasta pillar por banda a algun ente superior de la casta para ya vivir del cuento y con megaenchufe.

A mi sinceramente este tipo de tias me dan asco, si fuera futbolista o similar alomejor pagaba por una de esas profesionales top top con clase de esas que salen en videos en caso de estar solo y aburrido, pero ni idea, al menos me atraen y esta tia ni por asomo.

Y bueno que algunos tios tienen que aceptar hacer de medio gays si te ofrecen un trio a la inversa, puto asco, prefiero meterme a monje a ver semejante escena, pero oye que cada cual haga lo que le salga de los cojones y ovarios (como si incluyen animales y zoofilia para zumbar, es su puto problema).

Mas bien este tipo de chicas no ha tenido la presencia de sus padres en casa, acumulan problemas mentales de algun tipo y encima esta niñata es tonta del bote por no profesionalizarse y cobrar por ello.

Muy joven para el recorrido que lleva, Torbe aparecera con alguna oferta seguro.

Hace 12 años ya me venian con historias de estas, tipica de fuera que venia de turismo con los padres ella y la hermana y liandose con medio pueblo con 14-16 años, y unas historias bastante curiosas joder, yo tenia 20 y pico, pero los que tenian hasta 18 todos como perros en celo detras de ellas.

Pero mucho cuidado tambien hay mucha att whore de manual que mucho calenton y de esa guisa y luego casi te denuncia, a colegas mios les ha pasado con tias que iban en bikini casi en zonas normales de la ciudad y ellos con novia y todo sudaban y las otras amenazando, creyendose algo jaja.




HÄXAN dijo:


> Joder, madre del amor hermoso, que asco de cubo de semen, menudo desperdicio de mujer.
> Me imagino qué deben de sentir sus pobres padres al escuchar a la niña de sus ojos hablar con esa desvergüenza delante de toda España.
> Es a lo que nos ha llevado el marxismo cultural y la libertad sexual mal comprendida. Criajas tratando de adquirir patrones de comportamiento sexual masculinos dejando de lado la selectividad, carácter mas propio de su sexo.
> ¿Quien demonios va a querer emprender algo en común con un juguete roto? ¿Vas a empezar a darle mimitos en la cama o a besar esa boca en la que se han corrido 100 antes que tu? Por no hablar de lo incapacitada que queda alguien así para amar.
> ...



El problema que estan destruyendo la puta sociedad y esto parece Roma en el fin, me da un puto asco increible, si no tuviera influencia ok, pero influye a toda la sociedad todo lo que nos pasa, parece el puto universo25 de los ratones, y has de elegir o caos-estres-hostias-morir pronto o relax en el grupo de ratones guapos o lobos solitarios.

Mira que muchos tios hemos visto porno, pero no veo yo que nos vayamos de putas cada semana como algo normal o con la primera loca, siempre hubo una proporcion de puteros en la sociedad y medio camuflados, pero lo de las tias esas no es ni medio normal, sopeso que es mas la normalidad de los mass mierda sobre esos temas y tv basura.

Luego esa tia no tiene problemas economicos, si hubiera sido lista un onlyfans, o algo de esas camaras webs y solo enseñar cacho o mercancia, ni tan mal, o como esas camareras que enseñan delantera, pero sin que termines por ver mas que en la playa (En EEUU, ciertas camareras de ciertos sitios para pagarse estudios), es mas es que eso jamas lo he criticado.

Total otras van de puras y si no tienes cash, superposicion o eres famoso, pasan de ti a base de bien. Y las peores aviso estan en barrios pijos aunque no lo parezca hay mucha cazafutbolistas.



Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo lo pongo en duda.
> La mayoría no follan nunca. Es pura APARIENCIA de promiscuidad.
> 
> La que a la mujer moderna pone cachonda no es follar, ni seducir.... sino DESPRECIAR a cuántos más hombres mejor.
> ...



+1, eso parece a nada que se investigue.
Aun asi confirmo lo de las locas, parecen camioneras ofreciendose y no son las mas atractivas digamos, sino muy reguleras.

Pero las que valen la pena tanto para prisa como largo plazo, parece que has entrado en un convento de monjas a veces, hasta para hablar la Española media parece un puto fuerte del medievo con cocodrilos en el foso si la comparas con alguna eslava o extranjera.

Ademas antes las tias normales te hablaban ellas , incluso las guapas , antes de que llegara ajoder todo el puto ZP, y de niño veia a las late baby boom de pareja con otros chicos de sus edades en las piscinas cmo algo normal, que luego ya dejo de serlo (habia menos pivon disponible, hubo bajada de natalidad y empezo a notarse si estabas en barrio bueno o malo).
Luego aqui en España se mira mucho la habilidad social o si sales mucho, en mi caso salia una mierda, pero ganaba pasta, tenia coche deportivillo, y seguia estudiando (a esa edad la gente piensa que acabas forrado o algo xD).
Y repito mas me gustaria que todo fuese como entonces a pesar de que los de antes lo tuvisteis mas facil, joder hasta con un puto billar-sala de recreativos ligabais sin aguantar una puta discoteca o pub de mierda, yo si iba al billar con colegas no se nos acercaban las tias o iban con pareja y los recreativos cayeron en el olvido.


ASi es, me recuerda a las camioneras borrachas que se ven por Benidorm que le daban miedo hasta a mi padre jajjaja

Me gustaria saber que tipo de educacion han recibido en casa y ojo tampcoo veo sano eso de la gente que se casa pronto con una y solo con esa sin haber probado mas o pensado que queria mejor.


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Sep 2021)

Lo curioso de todo esto, no digo que este sea el caso, es que muchas de las que acaban realizando ese tipo de actos suelen ser frígidas


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Sep 2021)

Lo natural sería quedar preñada y pasaría a otra vibra


----------



## cuasi-pepito (15 Sep 2021)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Tu exnovio te dijo que se lió solo con 2 ???? Jajaja, multiplícalo por un coeficiente de corrección de 12. Dos docenas.
> 
> Con la mayoría que he salido me han dicho lo mismo, que yo era el tercero. Me mondo




Estoy hablando de 1996, de gente normal, de los que aunque eramos de izdas no estábamos en un sodoma y gomorra continuo...de hecho ni fumábamos porros, solo alcohol.

Solo nos faltaba ir a misa los domingos...otro punto mundo. 

Si fuese ahora por 12 no, por 30 8)8)


----------



## BHAN83 (15 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.
> 
> Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio.
> 
> Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.



Y los padres de los 2 tíos del trío también estarán orgullosos.

La putficación sería en todo caso de la sociedad, de hombres y mujeres, dos no follan si uno no quiere.


----------



## Conan76 (15 Sep 2021)

Hablando de zorroneo, nunca habia prestado especial atencion a los videos de Cumlouder pero ayer me fije en uno que tenia a chavala asturiana de protagonista y era muy cañero.

Antes Nacho Vidal decia que en USA existe desde hace decadas la obsesion por la imagen y ser famoso por eso es facil ver a universitarias que se meten a actrices porno pero que en España eso no ocurria.

Les hablo de antes del fenomeno de las redes sociales y es un gustazo ver a jovenes españolas y veintañeras dispuestas a hacer marranadas ante las camaras.

Pero creo que el Visillerismo y el Huelebraguismo son fenomenos globales. 

Con dinero todo se puede amigos...


----------



## Popuespe (15 Sep 2021)

Si, soy padre y de dos niñas en plena adolescencia. Por eso precisamente hago esa acotación. Yo no estoy todo el día mirando su móvil, de hecho jamás lo he mirado, pero sí estoy (estamos mi mujer y yo) al tanto de comportamientos extraños o cambios en la rutina habitual. 
Hay que dejar que salgan del nido y vuelen, y al mismo tiempo tener cargada la escopeta por si aparecen otros pajarracos en el cielo.


----------



## ussser (15 Sep 2021)

para mi que esto está pagado. la forma en que lo relata no es creíble.


----------



## pasapiseroverde (15 Sep 2021)

Pues yo para casarme no, pero la reventaba muy agusto.


----------



## pepeleches (15 Sep 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Yo se de tías que dicen eso a los 4 vientos y luego me las he follado, presumiendo de que les gustaba mucho el sexo y estrella de mar + sumisa, que no le gustaba ni que le metiesen los dedos en el coño, no se sabía mover, no tomaba la iniciativa y al final me reconoció, tras decirme que me corriese en su boca, que no le gustaba.
> 
> Iba de que le gustaba mucho el sexo y luego mira, uno de las experiencias más extrañas de mi vida, es que no le gustaba que le metiesen los dedos, tenía los pezones sensibles y además todo lo que te he dicho. Hasta te decía no le gustaba que le chupasen el culo que eso eran cosas que le gustaban a los tíos porque tenemos el punto G ahí pero a ella no.
> 
> No me extrañaría una tía que diga eso por la tele y luego sea estrella de mar total.



A mi una vez me pasó algo parecido. Una persona (que sin ser tan burra, porque seguramente me hubiera echado para atrás) sí que presumía de su éxito con los hombres y tal. De hecho era su tema de conversación preferido

Cosa que automáticamente hacía que tuviera menos interés, no por el hecho de que tenga una vida sexual activa sino por cómo casi obsesivamente tenía la necesidad de contarlo. 

Pero un día 'se nos fue de las manos' y fue rarísimo. Que si con poca luz, que si estrella de mar como dices, que si 'muchos límites' por todos los lados (y sin nada raro!). A los 25 segundos de terminar ya se había vestido. 

Lo cual no cuadra mucho...en mi cabeza suelo interpretar que cuando una persona tiende a hablar continuamente de sexo y de lo que liga y tal (y me da igual que sea hombre o mujer...) hay un componente de falta de autoestima importante. La gente que tiene éxito con el sexo contrario y disfruta de ello no tiene la necesidad de presumir tanto...


----------



## John Smmith (15 Sep 2021)

Popuespe dijo:


> Si, soy padre y de dos niñas en plena adolescencia. Por eso precisamente hago esa acotación. Yo no estoy todo el día mirando su móvil, de hecho jamás lo he mirado, pero sí estoy (estamos mi mujer y yo) al tanto de comportamientos extraños o cambios en la rutina habitual.
> Hay que dejar que salgan del nido y vuelen, y al mismo tiempo tener cargada la escopeta por si aparecen otros pajarracos en el cielo.



Espera y veras que poco influyes sobre ellas. Te lo digo por experiencia. Lo unico que puedes influir es a traves de los habitos y el ejemplo. Pero en cuanto vuelan, y con las redes por medio, cualquiera tiene mas influencia en ellas que los 16-17 años de trabajo que tu has hecho. Solo vuestro entorno, que quizas sea el suyo, hará suficiente presion.

Por eso todo el dia estan promocionando alejar a los hijos de los padres y el entorno que estos se han esforzado en crear para ellos. Universidades en el quinto coño, viajes, erasmus y todo lo que los aleje del entorno que les transmite valores es lo que se promociona. Todo para que el sistema tome el control sobre ellos.

No es facil y la suerte juega mucho en ello.


----------



## NCB (15 Sep 2021)

Vlaamse stront dijo:


> Claro burbujeros de mierda, vuestra madre no la chupaba era un santa que se casó por la iglesia y sacó adelante una familia, jajajajajjajja!!!



Que tu madre fuera pvta no quiere decir que lo fuera la nuestra.


----------



## DVD1975 (15 Sep 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ningún hombre quiere una ninfómana para algo serio.



Ehh sal a la calle y vive el mundo real.


----------



## DVD1975 (15 Sep 2021)

El problema es que ya no hay padres como antes muchos vienen de hogares rotos divorcios separaciones etc, hacen sus vidas y no se ocupan de los hijos.


----------



## Play_91 (15 Sep 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> A mi una vez me pasó algo parecido. Una persona (que sin ser tan burra, porque seguramente me hubiera echado para atrás) sí que presumía de su éxito con los hombres y tal. De hecho era su tema de conversación preferido
> 
> Cosa que automáticamente hacía que tuviera menos interés, no por el hecho de que tenga una vida sexual activa sino por cómo casi obsesivamente tenía la necesidad de contarlo.
> 
> ...



Muchas lo hacen para llamar la atención, porque tienen problemas.
La chica que te digo mientras estaba con ella en su casa, descansando de follar me decía, con una sonrisa en la cara, que a ella le gustaba mucho el sexo y que había nacido para eso. Yo  ¿para qué me dices eso? y las burradas que había hecho de follarse tíos en parques y de todo, que iba a clubsd e intercambio y se follaba a todo dios. Yo flipando.
Además me pareció rarísimo porque con lo guapa que era podía estar con tíos buenos nada mas y sin embargo se iba a clubs de intercambio a follarse a todo dios (tios random), era rarísimo.

Coincidio con: necesidad de contarlo, falta de autoestima, etc.

Lo de follar mal a mi también me sorprendió, esa chica tenía muchos problemas.

Hay tías que su sexualidad se limita a chupar polla, dejar que le hagan posturas, que le comas el coño y ya está, esa es su sexualidad. Como les echan buenos polvos porque la hacen polvo al dominarla los tíos (chica menudita en mi caso) se cree que folla bien y es una mierda en la cama.


----------



## Al-paquia (15 Sep 2021)

Joder pero si es una puta choni, qué queréis?


----------



## FLACOPACO (15 Sep 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Muchas lo hacen para llamar la atención, porque tienen problemas.
> La chica que te digo mientras estaba con ella en su casa, descansando de follar me decía, con una sonrisa en la cara, que a ella le gustaba mucho el sexo y que había nacido para eso. Yo  ¿para qué me dices eso? y las burradas que había hecho de follarse tíos en parques y de todo, que iba a clubsd e intercambio y se follaba a todo dios. Yo flipando.
> Además me pareció rarísimo porque con lo guapa que era podía estar con tíos buenos nada mas y sin embargo se iba a clubs de intercambio a follarse a todo dios (tios random), era rarísimo.
> 
> ...



Hay muchas que son tan promiscuas por que arrastran problemas en la familia, separaciones, orfandad es, abusos etc. Yo en mi época adolescente toda aquella chica que conocí y que era tan liberal en el sexo tenían el mismo perfil que he dicho antes. Por eso es importante criar a los hijos en un ambiente de amor, comprensión y ternura en el cual han de existir unas normas y un apoyo constante de las figuras paternas.

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Sep 2021)

Se pueden sacar millones de dudosísimas conclusiones definitivas de una entrevista así.

Si además de eso que cuenta, conociéramos algo más de su vida y sus circunstancias, todo encajaría como un puzle con pleno sentido.

Y esto mismo aplica a todos. Sólo si tienes todas las puezas del puzle puedes completarlo para ver su sentido pleno.


----------



## sinfonier (15 Sep 2021)

REDDY dijo:


> Joder, ya podría yo encontrar una así.
> En mi entorno son difíciles no, lo siguiente.
> Que uno ya no puede ni mirarlas que lo tachan de baboso.



Si la pones cerda, de baboso nada. Todo es jijiji y lo que les pidas.



REDDY dijo:


> La juventud está para vivir, para experimentar al máximo.
> Ya cuando pasen los 30 se les enciende el reloj biológico y la mayoría ya quieren hijos sí o sí.
> Hay un tiempo para cada etapa.
> 
> ...



La juventud ha experimentado siempre. Con sexo y drogas. Ahora y cuando Franco también, solo que antes no te podían pillar.

Lo de ahora no es experimentar, es reproducir comportamientos vistos en producciones de ficción (porque sí, el porno es ficción) para adultos. Si un niño ve una película de Batman, juega a ser como Batman. Con la guía de unos adultos, aprende que eso es ficción, y al pasar a la edad adulta, deja de reproducir esos comportamientos, porque deja de usar el juego y la imitación de caracteres ficticios como parte de su desarrollo.

Cuando ese mismo niño ve pornografía desde los 8 años sin supervisión, no deja de reproducir ese comportamiento en ningún momento, porque no tiene guía que le enseñe a separarlo del mundo real. Es entonces cuando vienen los traumas, las hostias y los problemas.

No tiene nada que ver con ser carca o chapado a la antigua o un mohamed, como dices. Tiene que ver con tener ciertos valores que permitan un desarrollo emocional sano a cada edad. No esta puta basura.


----------



## Torbe (15 Sep 2021)

Os habeis vuelto locos con una tia que dice lo que hace en sus ratos de ocio. Yo he conocido docenas de tias asi. Hay una edad en la que la mujer se vuelve loca sexualmente y esta chica particularmente es de las tipicas sumisas que le va la caña. Muchas de este estereotipo aterrizan en el porno y son felices haciendo cosas cerdas. 
Veo muchos que no ignorais la verdadera naturaleza de la mujer, en fin, ya conoceis algo nuevo.


----------



## OYeah (15 Sep 2021)

Torbe dijo:


> Os habeis vuelto locos con una tia que dice lo que hace en sus ratos de ocio. Yo he conocido docenas de tias asi. Hay una edad en la que la mujer se vuelve loca sexualmente y esta chica particularmente es de las tipicas sumisas que le va la caña. Muchas de este estereotipo aterrizan en el porno y son felices haciendo cosas cerdas.
> Veo muchos que no ignorais la verdadera naturaleza de la mujer, en fin, ya conoceis algo nuevo.




Gracias, Torbe. Alguien tenia que decirlo.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (15 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.
> 
> Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio.
> 
> Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.



@Petruska
Gostarás


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (15 Sep 2021)

Como si no hubiera tías que han tenido lo que llaman su "etapa promiscua"... Salir en grupo y "jugar" a ver cuál era la primera en chupársela a tal o cual tío... Otra cosa es que la mayoría no lo cuenta.


----------



## Play_91 (15 Sep 2021)

Torbe dijo:


> Os habeis vuelto locos con una tia que dice lo que hace en sus ratos de ocio. Yo he conocido docenas de tias asi. Hay una edad en la que la mujer se vuelve loca sexualmente y esta chica particularmente es de las tipicas sumisas que le va la caña. Muchas de este estereotipo aterrizan en el porno y son felices haciendo cosas cerdas.



Hola Torbe,
¿Por qué crees que es un perfi de típica sumisa que le va la caña? He conocido, como comentaba con un forero antes, chicas así, que presumían de lo promiscuas que eran y lo mucho que follaban y luego cuando me acosté con ella era la típica sumida estrella de mar que le iba la caña. Bueno la caña de que fuese el tío el que se lo currara y le diese fuerte. Es bastante curioso lo de sumisa = presumir de lo promiscua que es.
Yo pensaba sería una máquina follando porque tanta experiencia.... Ves que mayor experiencia no indica ser mejor en la cama.


----------



## OYeah (15 Sep 2021)

Es mucho mejor el método moro, dí que sí.

O como en el franquismo, malcasadas y malfolladas haciendo la vida imposible a familias enteras.


----------



## Play_91 (15 Sep 2021)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Como si no hubiera tías que han tenido lo que llaman su "etapa promiscua"... Salir en grupo y "jugar" a ver cuál era la primera en chupársela a tal o cual tío... Otra cosa es que la mayoría no lo cuenta.



Que haya zumbadas así no quiere decir que todas las tías sean así.
Igual que cuando sale un gay por ahí contando las fiestas que se ha pegado de orgias y de todo, para nada todos los tíos son así, hay chavales ligones, guapos que han follado bastante pero no han tenido épocas de putiferio extremo. Tampoco todas las tías se han desmadrado follando a muerte con todo dios, no vayamos de que todas las tías y todos los tíos son promiscuos porque no es así. Hay hombres con vidas sexuales plenas que han follado con menos de 10 tías y han sido ligones y sin problema para ligar, que han sido selectivos y han rechazado a un montón de tías, no que se han ido follando a toda la que han pillado.
Veo que muchos hombres promiscuos que buscan el penetrar piensan que todos los tíos son como ellos y si no eres así eres raro y no es así, hay de todo.


----------



## Quisqueyano (15 Sep 2021)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> _Have you served in the US Army ???_ Cuente, cuente... "Queremos de saber" ( "we wanna know")...



Te confundes con el USAF. Este sirvió, en España, en la Unidad de Servicio de Acuartelamiento.


----------



## Popuespe (15 Sep 2021)

En mi casa fue a los 14. Antes para jugar y tal nos lo pedían a nosotros.


----------



## capitan anchoa (15 Sep 2021)

A mi me parece sorprendente que diga todo eso delante de un micrófono, no se si es que estaba excitada por tener al "mohamed" al lado haciéndole la entrevista o a saber. De todas maneras, el tema sexual es un tema perfecto para hacerse el santurrón, el interesante o fardar y ser un fantasma.


----------



## Conan76 (15 Sep 2021)

Insisto: Les animo a los que no han prestado atencion a Cumlouder a que le dediquen unos minutos de pajeo.

Servidor acaba un poco cansado de los Brazzers, Reality Kings y Bangbross que se repiten mas que el ajo con las Milf salidas que corrompen Cheerleades (Soy Lesbiafonico)

Pero esto de ver a españolas en edad de merecer con esa desenvoltura lamerse las tetas y petarse los culos con lefazos en la cara y aires de poligonera ha sido redescubrir un porno de internet que comenzaba a aburrirme.

Animense: Las feministas deberian de ver a donde llega su estupidez cuando uno ve a estas lozanas liberadas que eligen y se dejan llevar.

Pero no les negare que esto es como la lucha libre: Fantasia primigenia donde veran muy dificil tener a poligonera buenorra de los lefazos si no pagan.

Pero oigan..que a falta de pan buenan son tortas y si no ya saben: Colombianas y Rumanas o Negras tienen unas cuantas con las que negociar la *"Clausula de Petacion"* pero reconozco que donde este una buena española que se quite lo bailado.

Española no feminista entiendanme.

*Sandra G, una de las pioneras, ahora esta un tanto viejuna pero si entran en paginas como la citada se encontraran buenas lozanas nacionales de muy buen ver.





*


----------



## RC1492 (15 Sep 2021)

Lamentable documento, los circuncidados han hecho un trabajo increíble con las mujeres occidentales, las han vuelto a todas locas, muy pocas resisten a su influjo.

Nuestra sociedad, nuestra civilización se va por el sumidero, es hora de afrontarlo, toca luchar o morir.


----------



## NCB (15 Sep 2021)

Torbe dijo:


> Os habeis vuelto locos con una tia que dice lo que hace en sus ratos de ocio. Yo he conocido docenas de tias asi. Hay una edad en la que la mujer se vuelve loca sexualmente y esta chica particularmente es de las tipicas sumisas que le va la caña. Muchas de este estereotipo aterrizan en el porno y son felices haciendo cosas cerdas.
> Veo muchos que no ignorais la verdadera naturaleza de la mujer, en fin, ya conoceis algo nuevo.



Pvtas las ha habido siempre y siempre las habrá. Me refiero a promiscuas a las que les importan un pepino el concepto de reputación social. Tías con la cabeza hecha fosfatina y escasamente inteligentes con un impulso sexual sin control.

El problema es que ahora se está intentando normalizar esta actitud como lo habitual y esperable de cualquier chortina recién destetada.

Por mi de puta madre, me he follado alguna de ese palo. Pero que tengamos claro que como sociedad nos vamos por el sumidero.


----------



## Play_91 (15 Sep 2021)

Rozar un dedo contra otro dedo, si te concentras en eso es alucinante las sensaciones. Eso no lo va a saber el ciudadano medio en la vida.
¿Tu sabes las terminaciones nerviosas que tiene un cuerpo? ¿tu sabes que un cuerpo es como un mapa que puedes explorar?


----------



## XRL (15 Sep 2021)

Torbe dijo:


> Os habeis vuelto locos con una tia que dice lo que hace en sus ratos de ocio. Yo he conocido docenas de tias asi. Hay una edad en la que la mujer se vuelve loca sexualmente y esta chica particularmente es de las tipicas sumisas que le va la caña. Muchas de este estereotipo aterrizan en el porno y son felices haciendo cosas cerdas.
> Veo muchos que no ignorais la verdadera naturaleza de la mujer, en fin, ya conoceis algo nuevo.



si eres el torbe real mis respetos señor


----------



## XRL (15 Sep 2021)

es lo malo de las jovenes,que por mucho que te puedan gustar fisicamente mentalmente es lo peor que puede haber

es lo bueno de las putas,que follas sin aguantar a ninguna loca xd

las mayores al no gustarme fisicamente pues ya me la suda como sean mentalmente,por su aspecto pasan a ser como un hombre para mi


----------



## XRL (15 Sep 2021)

y porque las demas no cuentan lo que hacen

igual que las que se van al extranjero

antes no podian hacer lo mismo por el que diran,pero eran iguales a las de ahora,lo que pasa que estaba mal visto por la sociedad nada mas

tds pts sean de donde sean


----------



## XRL (15 Sep 2021)

Santon dijo:


> No me creo nada.
> 
> Si una mujer de verdad es así y no tiene pudor en que se sepa se mete a puta directamente, estaría perdiendo mucho dinero si no lo hiciese.



puede ser porque lo hara con chavales que le gusten fisicamente de su edad o proxima y no querra hacerlo con cincuentones...

paciencia,el tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar xd


----------



## XRL (15 Sep 2021)

Funciovago dijo:


> Lo que nos vamos a reir dentro de unos años, esto es como los tatuajes, hoy te haces uno muy "guay" y dentro de 5 años te parece feísimo. Las sociedades cambian, los que tengan 40 años sabrán lo que ha cambiado el mundo en todo este tiempo (entre otras cosas el destape). Quien te dice a ti que en 30 años las cosas vuelvan a ser como antes...
> 
> Lo bueno de internet es que las cosas no desaparecen y esta chica no tiene 2 dedos de frente, lo normal con esas edades.



quien me iba a decir a los 20(hace 20 años)que para follar con pibonas no necesitaria ni ennoviarme con ninguna subnormal aguantando sus mierdas y su vida ni juntarme con grupos de mongolos para salir por ahi de caza

fue aparecer internet y las redes sociales y se abrio la veda al folleteo 

lo malo que se jodio con la llegada de internet a los moviles,se lleno de cualquier subnormal como cuando sales a la calle,solo hace falta mirar instagram y tinder para ver la cagada que hicieron cuando antes estabamos todos los promedio y salian buenas relaciones,una pena

bueno esto y la moropanchinegracion de europa

lo bueno que tenemos bones putes barates que hace 20 años no existian ni en los mejores sueños xd


----------



## pepeleches (17 Sep 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Coincidio con: necesidad de contarlo, falta de autoestima, etc.
> 
> Lo de follar mal a mi también me sorprendió, esa chica tenía muchos problemas.



Ya no es follar mal, es la sensación de estar haciendo algo porque tiene una ganancia secundaria (poder contarlo??) sin disfrutarlo con naturalidad. Resulta extraño que una persona adulta con (supuestamente...) esa forma de ver la sexualidad esté tan pendiente de la poca luz, que no quiera como bien dices que la toquen mucho (sin nada raro!), o que justo nada más acabar no aguante 10 segundos desnuda y tenga la necesidad de vestirse. 

Es como si hubiera algo vergonzoso....que no se corresponde en nada a lo que luego transmiten


----------



## birdland (17 Sep 2021)

Bueno , y después de este vídeo … se sabe algo de la chavala , donde vive , quien es , … al fin y al cabo si dio esa entrevista es que quería notoriedad ..


----------



## Play_91 (17 Sep 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> Ya no es follar mal, es la sensación de estar haciendo algo porque tiene una ganancia secundaria (poder contarlo??) sin disfrutarlo con naturalidad. Resulta extraño que una persona adulta con (supuestamente...) esa forma de ver la sexualidad esté tan pendiente de la poca luz, que no quiera como bien dices que la toquen mucho (sin nada raro!), o que justo nada más acabar no aguante 10 segundos desnuda y tenga la necesidad de vestirse.
> 
> Es como si hubiera algo vergonzoso....que no se corresponde en nada a lo que luego transmiten



En mi caso no fue así, una chica loca, divertida, pizpireta, deshinibida, extrovertida, que le gustaba estar desnuda todo el tiempo.
Pero que en la cama era sumisa y estrella de mar.

Y te decía:

- no me metas los dedos en el coño que no me gusta, prefiero por fuera.
- basaba el placer en la penetración o en el correrse, es decir, buscaba el orgasmo rápido y ya quería follarse a otro.
- si veía un guapo (yo en este caso) se lo quería follar y una vez follado seguro perdía el interés y buscaba otro, tras conseguir un simple orgasmo.
- altibajos emocionales que un día me encantas te quiero follar y otro estar de bajón y montarte un pollo.
- poner fotos en whatsapp con cosas relacionadas con la muerte pegada a una chica maquillada y guapa que fumaba y se pinchaba.
- drogas
- follar con ella era: posturas, chupártela, que le comieses el coño (el culo decia no le gustaba) y posturas. No hacía más.
- relacionado con el anterior: te decía que el Chad de turno quiso con él y él pasó de ella (es que si follas así de mal en cuanto te folle porque estaba buena te va a mandar a la mierda porque follar así follan todas. Es que si me dices que haces de todo pues vale, el tío puede pensar que al menos para follar le vale, pero si eres estrella de mar, para eso me follo a otra que en la cama funciona mejor, más un Chad que tiene experiencia.


----------



## SPQR (17 Sep 2021)

Yo tengo bastantes amigos profesores en Eso y bachillerato, y eso de que chavales con 14-15 hagan trios y orgías me lo llevan contando desde hace mucho mas de 10 años. Cualquiera que trate con chavales y tenga ojos y oidos, lo sabe.

Algunos parece que han descubierto que los chavales follan al ver el video. Aquí lo unico que cambia es la pose malota de la niña para parecer mas mayor. El equivalente de llevar un cigarro en la boca de antes, vamos.



Castellano dijo:


> Este tipo de putones siempre han existido.
> La diferencia es que antes no iban presumiendo, era algo de lo que una mujer/chica no iba presumiendo.
> Ahora parece ser un motivo de orgullo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Survivor101 (17 Sep 2021)

Qué exagerados sois con estas cosas, con todos los problemas reales que tiene occidente... y vosotros preocupados porque las guarras hagan lo que les es propio.


----------



## Pizti (18 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> qué bonito, seguro que su madre estará orgullosa. Y su padre. Si no fuese así no creo que se atreviese.
> 
> Tampoco lo diría si considerase que eso la haría impopular en el colegio.
> 
> Yo flipo. Menuda victoria de los malos. Hay que saber reconocerlo, han arrasado.



Victoria de los malos

Nada que ver el hecho de que las mujeres son más "promiscua" que las gallinas, que aprendieron a nadar pa follarse a los putos patos


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (20 Abr 2022)

Joder qué pasada.


----------

